# Sticky  Breitling Celebs



## findo-400

Hi all,

I know the celeb list has been going for some time now, off and on, but I've been doing some work on our list to make it easier for us to view the evidence, so to speak. Just click on any underlined name and the pic should load. I refer to it as "our" list as I am aware there are others. All the names below have been either reported through this forum or seen by myself and others.

Trying to get still pics of all on the list has proven difficult to say the least. (And I have to say that some are not the best size and/or quality, appologies)I am a great believer in having something to back up the claim, however, as I say I've found this a bit difficult. For example, I've seen the chef, James Martin, sporting his Navitimer on TV more times than he's made hot dinners:-d:roll:: but can I find a still of him wearing it?.....NOT A CHANCE IN THE HOOFED ONE'S BACK YARD!!!!

I'm in two minds wheather to leave the list as is or remove those that don't have a pic until such times as a pic is found. However, based on the James Martin situation ( and I can say the same for Tommy Lee Jones, Steven Segal and Eddie Izzard, to name but a few) I think I'll leave it as is, for the time being. Any assistance in aquiring pics of those outstanding names ( even the not quite so outstanding ones as well :-d,) would be gratefully received.

I'll try and keep it updated so it doesn't get lost in the posts.( I don't know if it's worthy of "stickyness", I'll leave that up to our moderators). I have a copy here incase of any unforseen incidents.;-)

Anyway, hope you enjoy viewing it, with your cup of tea/coffee or glass of Malt.

Slainte Mhaith!
1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* Ex US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
83) *Russell Crowe, * Actor, *Emergency*
84) *Chris Tarrant*, UK TV Presenter, Navitimer
85) *Rusty Wallace*, ESPN/ABC NASCAR analyst, several Breitlings.
86) *Samuel L Jackson*, Actor, Blackbird.	
87) *Arnold Schwarzenegger*, Actor/politician, Bentley.
89) *Jack Hanna*, TV Presenter, Emergency
90) *Mark Croft*, Husband of Kerry Katona (Celeb??) I'll let you decide, Super Avenger.
91) *Christopher Brian Bridges *AKA *Ludacris*, Rapper.actor, Super Avenger.
92) *Patrik Antonius*, Finish Poker player, Super Avenger.
93) *Robert De Niro*, Actor, Bently.
94) *William Jonathan Drayton Jr* AKA *Flavor Flav*, Rapper/ Bentley 6.75
95) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, Chrono Superocean.
96) *Shemer Moore*, Actor (Crilkinal Minds), Super Avenger.
97) *Andrew Castle*, ex UK Davis Cup player/Tennis commentator/ Chrono Superocean.
98) *Mark Della Grotte*, Kickboxer Champion, Super Avenger.
99) *Xibit*, Rapper/Actor, Bentley
100) *Craig Ferguson*, Comedian/presenter, Skyracer
101) *Boomer Esiason*, NFL Commentator/Ex Quarterback, 
102) *Chuck "The Ice Man" Liddell*, Ex UFC Champion, Bentley Le Mans
103) *Frank Mir*, Former UFC Champion, Super Avenger.
104) *Robson Green*, Actor.presenter/singer, Chronomat.
105) *Adrian Thurley*, Ex Team Leader Red Arrows, Chronomat/Old Navitimer Red Arrows limited edition (now owned by me :-!)
106) *Warren Sapp*, Ex NFL player, Chronomat
107) *Paul Teutul Jnr*., Amaerican Chopper, Bentley Motors.
108) *Jean-Paul Belmondo,* French Actor, Navitimer.
109) *Jim Zorn*, Redskins Footballer, Chrono Avenger M-1.
110) *Alan Hansen*, Ex Footballer now pundit, 
111) *Yves Montand*, French singer/actor, Navitimer 806
112) *Forrest Whitaker*, Actor/ Emergency
113) *John Cleese*, Monty Python Hero, Navitimer
114) *Jean-Francois Lamour*, Olympic Sabre Chamion/polictician, Aerospace.
115) *Kurt Russell,* Actor, Breitling Sirius (1994 film "Stargate")
116) *Terrence Howard *( from the 2Iron Man" series, Navitimer
117) *Dwyane Wade*, NBA player, Bentley Motors.
118) *Jerry Doyle,* Actor, B-1
119) *Nick Mason,* Pink Floyd Drummer/pilot, Aerospace.
120) *Saul Hudson,* AKA *Slash*, Guitarist from Guns'n'Roses, Now with Velvet Revolver, Chronomat + UTC.
121) *Chris Tucker*, Actor, Chronomat Evolution +UTC ( film "Rush Hour")
122) *Mike Gascoigne,* Grand Prix Driver (Force India), Bentley.
123) *Hector Echevarria*, Actor/MMA fighter, Bentley.
124) *Andrew Bynum,* LA Lakers, Super Avenger.
125) *Mark Beaumont*, Round the World cycling Record holder, Emergency.
126) *Billy Mays*, Actor, Navitimer.
127) *Nigel Lamb*, Red Bull air raceer, Navitimer.
128) *Ian Bleasdale*, UK actor (Casualty), Navitimer.
129) *Iwan Thomas*, former European & Commonwealth 400m record holder, Navitimer World.
130) *Jonny Lee Miller*, South pole racer "On Thin Ice", Emergency.
131) *Morgan Freeman*, Actor, Airwolf, (film "the Code")
132) *Antonio Banderas*, Actor ,Airwolf, (film "the Code")
133) *Dan Patrick,* Presenter Direct TV's 101, Navitimer
134) *Patrick Swayze *(RIP my friend), Actor, Navitimer Quartz (film "Point Break")
135) *Peter Hook,* Bas Guitarist from New Order and Joy Division, Navitimer
136) *Si King,* Hair Bikers Celeb Chef, Colt Quartz.
137) *Cindy McCain*, wife of Senator John McCain, Aerospace Avantage


----------



## Broker

This is an awesome thread!! Great job. I'll post what I find.

Brian Jones:










Bertrand Piccard:










Steve Fossett:










Steven Seagal:










Chef James Martin:


----------



## Tillon

Have a new one for you Steve Saleen -- Datora


----------



## Broker

Tillon said:


> Have a new one for you Steve Saleen -- Datora


Is that the Saleen Mustang guy?










Todd


----------



## Tillon

Yup that is him


----------



## vegasvince

I remember seeing a pic in a magazine of French president Sarkozy wearing a Navitimer...


----------



## Broker

vegasvince said:


> I remember seeing a pic in a magazine of French president Sarkozy wearing a Navitimer...


I'm like the Godfather of this job: Gav will be proud.










Todd


----------



## vegasvince

Wow! You're good!!!


----------



## Broker

vegasvince said:


> Wow! You're good!!!


No, just diligent.

Todd


----------



## SnapIT

Time to stick this thread for a while. Lets see what we gather in the comming weeks.


----------



## findo-400

What can I say, chaps.

Thankyou, for a fantastic response, and to SnapIT for the "Sticky" status. This will make it easier to find to update the hyperlinks.:-!:-!:-!

At this rate we'll have the gaps plugged in no time. Pics and new names have been updated and I'll keep looking for images for the ones left.

Once again many thanks.


----------



## findo-400

Can anyone confirm if, or do they know if, Sir Roger Moore is a "B" wearer from the attached link. *Sir Roger Moore*(click here)

Looks like a Chrono Evo or Chrono Cockpit. All suggestions welcome, thanks.


----------



## gman

Anyone seen the cover of Cal Ripken's book?


----------



## Broker

I can't tell what Cal is wearing.

Todd


----------



## Don Indiano

brokerrookie said:


> I can't tell what Cal is wearing.
> 
> Todd


I'd have a guess at it being a Colt II Auto on Pro II (and uncentered bezel)...


----------



## davey vermaak

do you want this one mate?


----------



## findo-400

Thanks guys

gman, Cal now on the list at 57 . I'd agree with the Colt Auto. Great spot.:-!

Davey, I've added Gordons pic to his line. I've never been 100% on this one. Having owned one, I've put it in as a CAM-1 as it's the only thing I know of with a Yellow dial and black sub dials to the south. The thing that puts the doubt in my mind is that I've seen him wear this one on the telly, and I've always thought that it appears too shiney and not chunky enough for a CA, but I'll take your advice.


----------



## domski2

Last night I saw Faulklands War veteran Simon Weston on television wearing a Navitimer, but couldn't tell which type.


----------



## davey vermaak

Hi Gav

Tommy Lee Jones for you

Sorry he's blurry!!!!

Space Cowboy capture!!

Davey


----------



## findo-400

Davey, your a genius.

Blurry? Not a bit of it. Clearly a Navitimer to me mate.:-!


----------



## rik

James Toseland - World Superbike Champion 2004, some sort of B for B, bought it for himself when he won the championship.


----------



## Broker

Nice spot Rik!

Todd


----------



## Euclid

*I don't think this has been posted...*

The legendary Buzz Aldrin..










Plus, this picture is hilarious.


----------



## vegasvince

Bear Grylls from Discovery Channel's "Man vs. Wild" wears a yellow dial Breitling Emergency on the show...instead of going through hell surviving in the wild, I'd just call for help with my Breitling!:-d

But on his website, he says he is field testing Bremont watches, which he claims to be super tough.


----------



## Ro60

Jurgis Kairys - AEROSPACE


----------



## findo-400

Top effort guys, and great photos.

Yeah rik.....what Todd said.

List and pics updated. We're now over 60 celebs!!!!!:-!

BTW ther's a presenter on ITV's Formula 1 presentation who wears a Navitimer World. I think it's James Allen. He's always interviewed by Steve Ryder after the race, can anyone confirm??


----------



## rik

Gav,

That's Mark Blundle, ex-F1 and Indy Car driver. I'm fairly certain he's driven a Bentley at Le Mans, if not he was something to do with the team, as was Martin Brundle, the co-commentator and grid-walker, who is also an ex-F1 driver*. I'll have a google but last time i did that I was looking for a pic of Mylene Klass's watch and I soon forgot what I was looking for!:-d

Rik

PS - My spot wasn't that good, I saw him interviewed in a magazine and he mentioned the watch, then I googled him and found the pic. I'll hand back some of the brownie points.;-)

*Edit - Actually, I think Brundle was involved with the Astons, but I'm sure Brundle drove the Bentley as well.


----------



## GoldenBear

*Did Brad Pitt switch teams?*

Just saw Ocean's 13 and BP has a TT Blue Submariner (I think) that is prominently displayed. Wonder if it is just a prop. I saw him in several in-print ad's in Europe for Rolex. I guess Tiger Woods doesn't drive a Buick, either.


----------



## davey vermaak

Mornin Gav

Jack Osbourne for you

D


----------



## findo-400

Thanks Davey for that. I had found that same pic, but it was so small I couldn't see if it was a "B" or not.

rik, are you sitting down. Here she is sporting what I would say is the Colt Auto on Pro II










Also I found an old pic of Mark Blundell circa 2002 with him wearing a B-1 on Diver Pro. I'll keep looking for the Bently pics.


----------



## rik

Nice cans! (Probably Bose! Haha)

I'll get my coat.


----------



## findo-400

Yes rik, and she's holding them.

sorry...................ah the cloakroom is this way.........thanks.

But on a more serious note. Found a pic of the late great Walter Payton with Chronomat, on the day he threw out for the Chicago Cubs.










Also one of our Mr Needell standing by a splendid Jaguar MkII 3.8 sporting his Navitimer.










and Antony Worrall Thomson










Oh and Eddie Izzard










Sorry that the watches in some of the pics are so small but they are all I have at this time.


----------



## RandM

*Re: Breitling Celebs-Bob Weir*

Bob Weir of Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame regularly wears an Aerospace. For photographs, dig through the photo section of www.ratdog.org.


----------



## findo-400

Cheers RandM.

Great spot.

The list has been updated and here's your man sporting said Aerospace.:-!


----------



## findo-400

Hi folks

Been on the hunt for a Scott Carpenter pic for the list.

There are some black and whites of him getting into the Aurora 7 but nothing that shows (clearly anyway) the Cosmo.

Here are a couple of pics of the limited edition Cosmo. and an older M. Scott C. sporting an Aerospace.




























*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3) *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme contestant, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*


----------



## Stefan Tapp

I recall seeing pictures of Mark Blundell and his Breitling B-1 in the 2001-2003 MG ZT car brochures, so Breitling even had free advertising courtesy of MG Rover, shame they didn't last as long as Breitling!

;-)

Stefan


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Just noticed that Chris Tarrant was wearing a Navitimer on this evenings 'Tarrant On TV'. Looked like a white face on black leather band. No picture though, sorry!

Stef


----------



## stissot

1989 NASCAR Champion and current ESPN/ABC NASCAR/Indy Car analyst, Rusty Wallace, owns several Breitlings AFAIK. I know he is an avid pilot and I have seen him talking about Breitling on many occasions.

I believe he has a partnership with Breitling USA and a Southeastern US jewelry chain.

From a press release dug up on Google:



Press Release said:


> "Most folks know how deeply I am involved in aviation and how big a passion that flying is for me," Wallace continued. "Breitling has built an impeccable reputation for making specialty aviation timepieces and I certainly appreciate the top quality watches that their long and rich history has produced."


Cheers!


----------



## theoilrigger

Bear Grylls of The Discovery Channels "Man Vs. Wild" wears a yellow Emergency.


----------



## Broker

theoilrigger said:


> Bear Grylls of The Discovery Channels "Man Vs. Wild" wears a yellow Emergency.


He's # 41 on the list.

Todd


----------



## rik

I got one, I got one, and it's only the king of cool himself, Samuel L Jackson! 7 mins into 'The 51st State' there's a nice close-up of him operating some sort of switch, which is also a close up of (and I'll leave it to the experts for a definitive id.) a black faced (could be dark blue but I'm guessing that's the sapphire) Blackbird with white sub dials and a UTC(?)

Can't get a pic because I'm watching on my hard drive recorder and I can't grab stills from that - sorry Gav.

Now if 51st State was made after Pulp Fiction (I was going to insert an anti-Tarrantino rant here, but can't be bothered!) perhaps we can thank Mr Travolta for converting someone else to Breitling? 

Chalk up a goodie for Rik (and I didn't get this one out of a magazine!)

(PS I cycled from Bideford to Woolacombe and back yesterday - 45.5 miles - nothing to do with watches but it was hot and there were hills. And stinging nettles. And I just wanted to tell someone!)


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Hi, Rik. I best go out and rent this straight away!!..*



rik said:


> I got one, I got one, and it's only the king of cool himself, Samuel L Jackson! 7 mins into 'The 51st State' there's a nice close-up of him operating some sort of switch, which is also a close up of (and I'll leave it to the experts for a definitive id.) a black faced (could be dark blue but I'm guessing that's the sapphire) Blackbird with white sub dials and a UTC(?)
> 
> Can't get a pic because I'm watching on my hard drive recorder and I can't grab stills from that - sorry Gav.
> 
> Now if 51st State was made after Pulp Fiction (I was going to insert an anti-Tarrantino rant here, but can't be bothered!) perhaps we can thank Mr Travolta for converting someone else to Breitling?
> 
> Chalk up a goodie for Rik (and I didn't get this one out of a magazine!)
> 
> (PS I cycled from Bideford to Woolacombe and back yesterday - 45.5 miles - nothing to do with watches but it was hot and there were hills. And stinging nettles. And I just wanted to tell someone!)


Not that we need verification or doubt the veracity of your find. After all, anyone who would consider an anti-Tarrantino rant is a mate in my book. And a brave one at that. 45 miles of stinging nettles?  o| Good on ya'!!
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## stissot

Here's the best Rusty Wallace + Breitling photo I could find. I can't identify the model, but maybe someone else can. 

Also, of interest, his son (and Busch Series team driver) Steven was beaten by 3 men in Indianapolis a week or two ago in an attempt to steal his watch, a gift from Breitling for winning his second pole-position a few months earlier. 

They didn't make off with the watch. :-!


----------



## markflorida

Arnold Swarzenegger wore a Bentley on the Fox new channel show Hannity & Holmes.


----------



## LtP171

Unless I missed him, Emeril Lagasse is a Navitimer wearer, I think I have seen a Doxa on his wrist too


----------



## Chick

Ouch - that SC shot is painful. It's my watch and I took it so it is my fault. One of my first digital shots with a crappy camera. Here is a better shot of that one.


----------



## rik

The Mail On Sunday's 'LIVE' Magazine has come up trumps again this week with not one but three Bretiling references:

No 1 and a *NEW celeb* for the list: A rap artist by the name of *'Dizzee Rascal'* is quoted thus:

'I love my gold Breitling with the big face - I wear it all the time.'

No idea of the model, there is a pic of a gold windrider with a black face but it could just be a stock shot.

No 2 Pic of Jack Osbourne sporting his E on diver pro but he's already on the list.

No 3 Some celeb chef called James something describes John Travolta as 'that old bloke you see on the back of glossy magazines standing by his plane wearing his free Breitling watch'. Ooh, someone sounds jealous!


----------



## Ruby

I have to say there are a distinct lack of woman wearing breitling.....dont you think? Was fairly sure Trinny Woodall was wearing one, but now think it may be rolex submariner.....?


----------



## Verner

Don't have a photo, but on my recent trip to Seville my partner bought "Hola" magazine (Spanish Version of "Hello") and Prince Fillipe of Spain was wearing a Breitling on a Black Rubber Strap. Couldn't make out the exact model but definitely a B.
He'd also, according to the article been participating in the Breitling Cup (Sailing Race).

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Verner

I was watching "Real Football Factories" last night.
It's a program about football hooligans, anyway they were concentrating on Dutch Football Hooligans and their culture, when they interviewed a DJ/Music Producer called DJ Paul Elstak, who is heavily involved with the "Gabber Music" Scene. Which I believe is a part of the "hooligans" culture. (Correct me if I am mistaken, please).
He was wearing a very nice Cross-Winds and kept flashing it at the camera.
Not sure if this equates to being a celebrity, maybe some of our Dutch friends on here could enlighten us more,

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## findo-400

Hi all.

I've been out the loop for a while, and I'm just back from 3 weeks leave. 

I see you have been busy, and it would appear that I've got some homework to do to get THE list up to date. If you can bear with me I'll get the job done ASAP.


----------



## letsjet

Well, I'm not sure I would call this guy a Celeb........

But, I was watching this show on TV called TapouT and there is a guy on there named *Dan* "The Kid" *Caldwell )aka "*Punkass".....

He was wearing a Breitling Mission Emergency


----------



## Emergency

Tom Cruise wearing something look like Emergency Mission.

Link: http://popsugar.com/490819


----------



## Verner

Just watched a BBC2 Program about 9 candidates trying to join the Red Arrows. As far as I could make out, all the Red Arrows were wearing E's.
Looked like they all had the same blue/gray faced ones.

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Donald

You all need to keep something in mind as you go over who wears Breitling, etc. Those celebs who I truly wouldn't want to have to sit next to on a flight to anywhere are given those watches by each manufacturer for the sole purpose advertising and recognition etc. We have to pay for the watches, they don't.
Which watch does Mike Vick wear?


----------



## Pete26

findo-400 said:


> Can anyone confirm if, or do they know if, Sir Roger Moore is a "B" wearer from the attached link. *Sir Roger Moore*(click here)
> 
> Looks like a Chrono Evo or Chrono Cockpit. All suggestions welcome, thanks.


Yes he does and in fact he posted a question regarding his Breitling repair on Watchnet in the late 90's. I replied and he replied, using his real name. He never posted after that (a least that I saw, using his real name):-!.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dracha

Willy G Davidson , owner of Harley Davidson motorcycles... 
wears a Heritage (or 'normal' Navi with metal bracelet)

at least he's a celeb to me 

-Rene


----------



## O2AFAC67

Scott Speed - American - Formula One Race driver. SS Evolution MOP subs.
(Yes, that is his name. Google it if you don't believe me. His EVO is shown on page 34 of the Oct 2007 issue of Maxim magazine. :think:
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## vineet

just noticed bruce willis wearing a chronomat in die hard 3


----------



## rik

Mail On Sunday Live Magazine continues to be a mine of Breitling celebs!! From their interview with *Lou Reed*:

'Watches are a big thing with me - when I'm in Europe, I wear a multi-time-zone Breitling. I like both regular mechanical ones that you wind up and digital numbers with built-in details such as time zones. As I'm traipsing around Europe, my Breitling is very useful to me.'

Unfortunately no idea of the model (although it sounds like he's got a few) Cry havoc and unleash the dogs of Google!


----------



## kujo

Actor Rob Lowe also wears a Silver Emergency.
I work with him on a tv show.

And Harrison Ford does wear a few, as his girl Calista Flockheart is also on our show.

So, add Rob Lowe to the list.


----------



## mhaas

findo-400 said:


> ............................................................
> Also I found an old pic of Mark Blundell circa 2002 with him wearing a B-1 on Diver Pro. I'll keep looking for the Bently pics.


Not sure why it says JULIAN BALLEY on the overall, and you claim its Mark Blundell? But it would just make it another Breitling wearer anyway :roll:


----------



## rik

It's definitely Mark - he must have borrowed Julian Bailey's overalls. I suppose having the right sponsor logo on your overalls is deemed more important than the right blood group!! (Unless they're both O+)


----------



## neogeek

Brad Pitt is wearing a black or blue emergency on unknown strap.


----------



## Lou

neogeek said:


> Brad Pitt is wearing a black or blue emergency on unknown strap.


Yeah thats the white gold version by the shiny looks of it,:-!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, Gav. We all know Jerry Seinfeld has worn Breitling's for years. Tonite I noticed him wearing a newer model. It was an Aerospace Avantage with that sharp silver (more like creme or ivory in certain light) dial. Beautiful. :-!
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## mordster

Do any women celebs wear Breitling?? or are the watches too masculine ?


----------



## O2AFAC67

mordster said:


> Do any women celebs wear Breitling?? or are the watches too masculine ?


Lilliana Lovell wears a diamond bezel Chronomat Evolution. Mariska Hargitay wears a Chronomat also. Take a look at Gav's list.


----------



## cesandberg

Looks like Virgin founder Richard Branson wearing a yellow Emergency on this stunt:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=486997&in_page_id=1770


----------



## findo-400

[IMG]http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/984/52431512rv7.jpg[/IMG]Sorry Ladies and Gents

Been a bit busy lately to update the list. I WILL get round to it. Also, some of the new names given lately, I am having trouble finding pics. of the celebs wearing their B's.

However there appears to be some recent posts for existing list names, so I've moved the list ( as at 27th June 2007) to here from further down this thread.

Thanks for the continued interest and support, we'll hit the "100" at some point!!!!:roll:

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme contestant, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Lilliana Lovel,* Owner- Coyote Ugly, *Chronomat Evo.*
76) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
77) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
78 *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*


----------



## Lou

cesandberg said:


> Looks like Virgin founder Richard Branson wearing a yellow Emergency on this stunt:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=486997&in_page_id=1770


Looks like the guy helping richard in the second to last pic also has an emergency on his wrist, its on a pro1 by the look of it.


----------



## xanaboy

Lou said:


> Looks like the guy helping richard in the second to last pic also has an emergency on his wrist, its on a pro1 by the look of it.


I think it would be better idea if just modifying the original post at top to keep it the lastest..


----------



## swisspilot

Juan Carlos, king of Spain owns an Emergency too,his son has a breitling to but not sure wich model.

An other prince, Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia has an emergency..


----------



## David

Is that an Emergency on the wrist of Brian Williams?


----------



## Broker

David said:


> Is that an Emergency on the wrist of Brian Williams?


Link is broken.

Todd


----------



## David

Oh, sorry... it shows up fine for me. Is this any better?

http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/5243...7EC77F5F8D1CE7E43ED0F7EB7BDE6A40A659CEC4C8CB6


----------



## Broker

David said:


> Oh, sorry... it shows up fine for me. Is this any better?
> 
> http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/5243...7EC77F5F8D1CE7E43ED0F7EB7BDE6A40A659CEC4C8CB6


Nope. Try using imageshack, photobucket, or another photo hosting website.

Todd


----------



## David

*Is this better?*


----------



## mikkolopez

great thread, seems we have a lot of celebs wearing Bs, nice to know we are in good company ... :-!

does anyone know of a breitling company site where we can check out authenticity by using the reference number and watch number? i tried to look at the B site and no dice, appreciate it if anyone can help, tnx

mikko


----------



## Broker

Now the link works. And yes, that is an Emergency on a Pro I bracelet it looks like.

Todd


----------



## GoldenBear

I feel like I am in good company. He has a nice Emergency and a Rolex Sub and/or GMT II. Good taste...


----------



## trueblue40

Shane Ward, winner of X factor, (a talent show in the UK) was quoted in a Sunday paper over here as owning two expensive Breitlings, one of which is a Breitling for Bentley Flying B.


----------



## T Bone

Jay Leno, tonight on the 1990's re-run ("Best of" type stuff running due to the writer's strike), was wearing what appeared to be a 4 sub dial Navitimer (Twin Sixty?). Anyone else catch it?


----------



## Seawolf69

Looks like an Aerospace on Guns N Roses frontman, *Axl Rose*:
http://80s-music.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/axl_rose_tatoo.jpg (extreme right pic)
http://www.critical-solution.com/wallpapers/Wall06.jpg


----------



## ffeelliixx

Seawolf69 said:


> Looks like an Aerospace on Guns N Roses frontman, *Axl Rose*:
> http://80s-music.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/axl_rose_tatoo.jpg (extreme right pic)
> http://www.critical-solution.com/wallpapers/Wall06.jpg


Excellent spot! Notice how that tattoo has lost its form over the years.

-FLX


----------



## Broker

Is Dave Chappelle on board?

Todd


----------



## RJT

Christian Eiroa of Camacho Cigars

Yellow Emeregency


----------



## findo-400

Hi there.

I've done some updating, but again having trouble getting good pics for some of the list names.

However there appears to be some recent posts for existing list names, so I've moved the list ( as at 21 October 2007) to here from further down this thread.

Here we are as at 20 January 2008.

Again, thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!:roll:

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avenger*


----------



## jimmyiosis

OK, here is Ryan Dunn, actor, from Jackass, Viva La Bam, Homewreckers and other stuff

chrono avenger i think


----------



## findo-400

Ryan Dunn updated on list and pic link done.

Thanks for the pic, although I've listed him as wearing a Super Avenger as opposed to a Chrono Avenger as the subs, although placed to the west, as with a Chrono Avenger, ( Avenger M-1's are to the south) they are white whereas a Chrono Avenger's subs are the same colour as the dial.

Hope this is in order.


----------



## SnapIT

Hi Gav, 

Maybe we can update poor old Mel Gibson with a slightly better shot than that 15x20pixel postage stamp .


----------



## findo-400

Hi SnapIT

List "Moderated" as requested. (You're right, much better).


----------



## T Bone

And the list keeps rollin'....

Just caught "Jungle Jack Hannah" (you know, the animal guy from late night TV shows). He was on Good Morning America. Caught with an Armadillo, a Mongoose and a "Jackass Penguin". And a black dialed Emergency on his wrist |>.

Here's his website http://www.jackhanna.com/

Hey Gav, interesting new Avatar. Something tells me not that pilot's best day....


----------



## PCx188

it just sucks that Steve Fosset's Emergency Breitling didn't work for him. He was lost forever in one hell of an emergency.


----------



## T Bone

PCx188 said:


> it just sucks that Steve Fosset's Emergency Breitling didn't work for him. He was lost forever in one hell of an emergency.


For it to work, first you need to take it with you (he didn't). Next, you need to survive the crash in order to activate it (we may never know....).

Again, R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## ado2410

I just saw the Russel Crowe wearing Black or Blue Emergency with Pro II bracelet at Tonight Show with Jay Leno (2.14.08).....


----------



## The Avenger

Oh yes !!
I think i've found a new one.

Actor and Stand up comic D. L. Hughley .

I'm sure he is wearing a White faced Navitimer or Chronomat on either a Pro I strap or Navi strap in

SCRUBS - Season 2 - Episode 14 , My Brother, My Keeper.

He is playing Dr Chris Turk's Brother KEVIN.

Couldn't find a Pic or Screencap but found the episode.
http://ietv.co.uk/2008/01/16/watch-scrubs-season-2-episode-14-my-brother-my-keeper/

He appears at various times wearing it but especially with 13:47 and 12:19 to go. The best shot i think is with 6:00 to go.

I do hope it is an addition to the list guys.
Respect to all .
b-)


----------



## findo-400

Avenger

Super spot and thanks for all the info.

Unfortunately I couldn't get a lift off the show but I have got a pic of him wearing, obviously one of his other B's (Who would only have one after all :-d)

This pic shows him doing stand up wearing a Blue or Black faced Super Avenger on brown strap. Hope this is ok . I'll keep looking for the one with the white face and Pro bracelet. List updated, see below)

Here we are as at 08 March 2008.

Again, thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!:roll:

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*


----------



## trueblue40

This is REALLY scraping the bottom of the barrel, but my wife was watching that fly on the wall series about Kerry Katona, (troubled ex Atomic Kitten singer), and her husband Mark Croft.

Well, her on-off husband, was wearing a white faced Super Avenger in a few of the 'scenes'.

I'm afraid there is no photographic proof available of this 'celebrity' Breitling wearer, but it's true, - honest it is. Saw it wiv me own two eyes guv'nor.


----------



## oldcrow

Newbie here but what about Jimmy Buffet's emergency?? Did I miss that somewhere??


----------



## findo-400

Hi* oldcrow* and welcome

Check #81 for me, and if he's your man then.....

Super spot and thanks for the info.

This pic shows him wearing an Emercency with Black face and a PRO1 bracelet. Hope this is ok .

So, here we are as at 14 March 2008.

Again, thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!:roll:

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
83) *Russell Crowe, * Actor, *Emergency*


----------



## jimmyiosis

Ludacris wearing a Super Avenger if I'm guessing right. And it looks like he's standing next to the Breitling display case as well, cool.


----------



## O2AFAC67

jimmyiosis said:


> Ludacris wearing a Super Avenger if I'm guessing right. And it looks like he's standing next to the Breitling display case as well, cool.


Hi, Jim. I notice it is also the newer style (double row) diamond bezel on his SA. Looks like the woman standing behind him is wearing a Cockpit Lady, just a little too large for a Starliner. Hard to tell in the pic of course but his SA is certainly recognizable. :roll:
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## tj5515

Heres a better/clearer pic of Tiff Needell...


----------



## 818Guy

FWIW, #76: Scott Speed is no longer racing in F1. He's back in the states racing ARCA, hoping to move to NASCAR.


----------



## ado2410

findo-400 said:


> Hi* oldcrow* and welcome
> 
> Check #81 for me, and if he's your man then.....
> 
> Super spot and thanks for the info.
> 
> This pic shows him wearing an Emercency with Black face and a PRO1 bracelet. Hope this is ok .
> 
> So, here we are as at 14 March 2008.
> 
> Again, thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!:roll:
> 
> *THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*
> 
> CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.
> 
> 1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
> 2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
> 3) *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
> 4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
> 5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
> 6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
> 7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
> 8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
> 10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
> 11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
> 12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
> 14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
> 15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
> 16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
> 17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
> 18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
> 19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
> 20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
> 21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
> 22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER*
> 23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
> 24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
> 25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
> 26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
> 27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
> 28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
> 29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
> 30) *Gordon Ramsay*, Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*
> 31) *Bertrand Piccard*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
> 32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
> 33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
> 34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
> 35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
> 36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
> 37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
> 38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
> 39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
> 40) *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
> 41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
> 42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
> 43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)*
> 44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)*
> 45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
> 46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
> 47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
> 48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
> 49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
> 50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
> 51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
> 52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
> 53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
> 54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
> 55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
> 56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
> 57) *Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
> 58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 59) *James Toseland, *World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
> 60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
> 61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
> 62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
> 63) *Mark Blundell,* Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
> 64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
> 65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
> 66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
> 67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
> 68) *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
> 69) *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
> 70) *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
> 71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
> 72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
> 73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
> 74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
> 75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
> 76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
> 77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
> 78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
> 79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
> 80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
> 81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*


Hello findo-400,

I think you missed to add Russel Crowe and his black or blue emergency to this list... I saw couple of pictures on internet where he was taking a walk with his daughter and you can see the emergency on his wrist. Watch was on Pro II bracelet... Also, saw him wearing it on Jay Lenno Tonight show....


----------



## findo-400

Still trying to locate a Russell Crowe pic. Ludacris added, and Tiff Needel pics updated also.

So, here we are as at 5 April 2008.

Again, thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!:roll:

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
83) *Russell Crowe, * Actor, *Emergency*


----------



## Broker

Do we have Finland Poker Phenomenon Patrik Antonius listed yet? For those of you who are wondering, yes, there is a striking resemblance between Patrik and me.

Todd


----------



## RJRJRJ

Thats funny. I thought I saw him wearing one but I couldnt really make it out. 

I also thought I saw Joe Hachem wearing one.


----------



## handwound

Carlos Mencia wears Breitlings often. Unfortunately, I can't find any definitive pics...

Joe Hachem, Daniel Negraneau (sp?) and other were wearing Corum Admiral's Cup Competitions during last year's WSOP. Not surprising since Corum is a big sponsor and makes the bracelets.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Somebody posted this at another B site:









Not sure if its Deniro's Bentley, or if he is wearing 50's.


----------



## Clem

Ami James (Miami Ink) may have a new Super Avenger. He was sporting one with a ProII bracelet in the new season of Miami Ink.

Gordon Ramsay also seems to be sporting a new "Chrono-styled" Avenger. Skyland maybe? Black face silver sub-dials. Saw him wearing it in the new season of Hell's Kitchen.

I watch too much TV..... :rodekaart


----------



## Greaves

Scott Carpenter's watch is a real beauty.

-G


----------



## Mountaineer

> 30) *Gordon Ramsay*, Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER **CA M1*


I am far from a Breitling expert, but is the yellow faced watched he is wearing a CA? All Chrono Avengers I have seen are quartz but the one in the linked picture looks to be an auto to me.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Not 100% certain on this one, but Mike D'antoni, coach of the Phoenix Suns, appears to be wearing a B.


----------



## rbt

Bracelet doesn't look right to me. Anybody else?


----------



## findo-400

> *Mountaineer posted*
> I am far from a Breitling expert, but is the yellow faced watched he is wearing a CA? All Chrono Avengers I have seen are quartz but the one in the linked picture looks to be an auto to me.


The link to the CA M-1 was removed two weeks ago as the jury is still out as to what yellow watch Gordon is wearing, but on looking at a better quality picture, it is definitely not a CA M-1. (Too shiny and the sub dials aren't right for a CA M-1) There has been a suggestion that it could be an early Chronomat. As usual I bow to those with more knowledge than I to confirm either way.

For info.- ALL Chrono Avenger's are mechanical, and ALL Chrono Avenger M-1's are Quartz.

Best Regards


----------



## DataPlumber

findo-400 said:


> The link to the CA M-1 was removed two weeks ago as the jury is still out as to what yellow watch Gordon is wearing, but on looking at a better quality picture, it is definitely not a CA M-1. (Too shiny and the sub dials aren't right for a CA M-1) There has been a suggestion that it could be an early Chronomat. As usual I bow to those with more knowledge than I to confirm either way.
> 
> For info.- ALL Chrono Avenger's are mechanical, and ALL Chrono Avenger M-1's are Quartz.
> 
> Best Regards


On the subject of the Yellow M1. Gary Busey looks to wear one in "breakfast with Hunter"


----------



## kkibbey

ok I found one! 

I was watching Miami Ink last night in the hotel room and low and behold I noticed Chris Nuñez was wearing a Bentley, looked like a 6.75. He isa tattoo artiest that works with Ami James # 25 on the list. but I haven't been able to find pictures on the net so if anyone can find one post it up!

Kris


----------



## RJRJRJ

Its confirmed lol.. Flavor Flav rocks an uuuuugly Bentley 6.75. I'll wait for the pros to figure out if its real...


----------



## Lou

findo-400 said:


> The link to the CA M-1 was removed two weeks ago as the jury is still out as to what yellow watch Gordon is wearing, but on looking at a better quality picture, it is definitely not a CA M-1. (Too shiny and the sub dials aren't right for a CA M-1) There has been a suggestion that it could be an early Chronomat. As usual I bow to those with more knowledge than I to confirm either way.
> 
> For info.- ALL Chrono Avenger's are mechanical, and ALL Chrono Avenger M-1's are Quartz.
> 
> Best Regards


Gav, I met Gordon a few years back, whilst working on a hotel that he was in, and its a chronomat longitude if that helps.


----------



## ffeelliixx

RJRJRJ said:


> Its confirmed lol.. Flavor Flav rocks an uuuuugly Bentley 6.75. I'll wait for the pros to figure out if its real...


I saw that (not that I watch that show...). VH1 did a close up of that watch, and I thought I saw the Breitling emblem, but then I thought no way is that watch a genuine Breitling.

Could it have been some sort of custom job?

-FLX


----------



## Mountaineer

Lou said:


> Gav, I met Gordon a few years back, whilst working on a hotel that he was in, and its a chronomat longitude if that helps.


Have to respectfully disagree. The watch in the link has sub-dials at 3, 6, and 9.


----------



## RJRJRJ

There was a discussion about this a while ago (in the omega forum I think) and it was determined to be a B, but i dont recall which model.


----------



## Jonmurgie

It's certainly an usual model:


----------



## trueblue40

I would like to add the Chelsea FC goalkeeper Petr Cech, who, i believe is wearing the new model Super Avenger in these pics. He seems to have the Chrono running for some reason though.


----------



## neogeek

I have seen Mariska Hargitay from Law & Order SVU wear several Breitlings.



Ruby said:


> I have to say there are a distinct lack of woman wearing breitling.....dont you think? Was fairly sure Trinny Woodall was wearing one, but now think it may be rolex submariner.....?


----------



## Willows

trueblue40 said:


> I would like to add the Chelsea FC goalkeeper Petr Cech, who, i believe is wearing the new model Super Avenger in these pics. He seems to have the Chrono running for some reason though.


That looks like a Chrono SuperOcean on Pro I bracelet.


----------



## steverin06

I felt like watching a cheesy action movie today and noticed Travolta was sporting an aerospace in 'Broken Arrow.' There were a few closeups of it, and apparently it keeps working after a nuclear bomb's EMP b-)


----------



## rik

trueblue40 said:


> I would like to add the Chelsea FC goalkeeper Petr Cech, who, i believe is wearing the new model Super Avenger in these pics. He seems to have the Chrono running for some reason though.


don't throw your watch to him!


----------



## findo-400

Peter Cech added

So, here we are as at 19th July 2008.

Again, thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!:roll:

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3) *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30) *Gordon Ramsay*, Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
31) *Bertrand Piccard*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40) *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) *Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, *World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,* Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68) *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69) *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70) *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avenger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
83) *Russell Crowe, *Actor, *Emergency*
84) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, *Chrono Superocean*
85) *Shemar Moore,* actor (Criminal Minds), *Super Avenger*.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Why wasnt Flavor Flav added?


----------



## findo-400

Gimmiamin ;-)


----------



## findo-400

Because that's not his real name............:-s:-d


----------



## av8tor86

looks like Shemar Moore from CBS Criminal Minds has a CA on in the TV guide I got in the mail 2 day.


----------



## SnapIT

A hunk with a chunk.|>


----------



## RJRJRJ

Maybe a super avenger? It looks a bit small for a CA.



SnapIT said:


> A hunk with a chunk.|>


----------



## findo-400

See list at top of thread


----------



## Seawolf69

We are still in June 2008 aren't we?



findo-400 said:


> So, here we are as at 26th July 2008. 14 to go till we hit the "ton".


----------



## findo-400

....and Seawolf69 wins this weeks prize for spotting the deliberate mistake:-!

Well I have to keep it interesting:roll:


----------



## Tom_CYWG

Hi 
I was watching CSI NY this evening and caught a couple of glimpses of actor Hill Harper's left wrist in various scenes. The watch looks like a Brietling, but I'm not sure. I'd attach a photo, but I'm still green at this and hence unable to provide you with an image that I captured from the web. I can't confirm the watch at this time, but it's a good suspect for a Breitling and certainly worth further observation.
Cheers
Tom


----------



## RJRJRJ

Tom_CYWG said:


> Hi
> I was watching CSI NY this evening and caught a couple of glimpses of actor Hill Harper's left wrist in various scenes. The watch looks like a Brietling, but I'm not sure. I'd attach a photo, but I'm still green at this and hence unable to provide you with an image that I captured from the web. I can't confirm the watch at this time, but it's a good suspect for a Breitling and certainly worth further observation.
> Cheers
> Tom


When you see the image online, right click it and click properties. Highlight and copy the image location with your mouse. When you are typing your message, click the little icon, above the text box, with the mountain on it, and paste the image location in the box that appears. Done.


----------



## rik

I was watching a bit of Wimbeldon tonight (what can I say, I'm ill, man-cold, my tv taste has gone) Anyway, some bloke called Andrew Castle (commentator and ex-player?) looked to be wearing something like a B? I'm can't guess the models, sorry, but if your missus makes you watch the tennis keep an eye out and see if i'm right. Gotta go now - it's nearly Gordon time!


----------



## Tom_CYWG

Thanks RJ!

I'll try and capture one soon and drop it in.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## O2AFAC67

*We like Breitling also however....*



Thomas F. Moore said:


> There are two Breitling advertisement picture.And one picture of Breitling from a site.I'm quite like Breitling .


I'm not sure what the two advertisements have to do with Breitling Celebs :think: and the middle picture is simply a bad fake Navitimer from a seller who deals only in fakes. <| :rodekaart
Ron


----------



## kkibbey

HI
Update: I found a Picture!-I was watching Miami Ink last night in the hotel room and low and behold I noticed Chris Nuñez was wearing a Bentley motors T. He is a tattoo artiest that works with Ami James # 25 on the list. I have the link for the picture I took but not sure how to post it here

http://picasaweb.google.com/kakibbey/Pictures/photo?authkey=_hqtIAGXQFU#5219158008709028962

Kris|>


----------



## RJRJRJ

He definitely has a Bentley. I see it every week (I thought he was already on the list though).


----------



## kkibbey

Ya I mentioned him earlier but I didnt have a picture, but I was able to get one today.


----------



## globalfish

Can we include the Red Bull Air Race pilots?
After all, Mr Bonhomme is doing rather well...

http://www.redbull.com.ve/mime/1210015336835-1208140139/SD_BONH_JM_0013_l.jpg


----------



## SnapIT

Sure, why not! :-!


----------



## findo-400

Paul Bonhomme and Cris Nunez added wth pics. Paul seems to be wearing a Nav World. I got another look at Andrew Castle during the men's final at Wimbledon. I think he is wearing a Blue dail Crosswind circa 2003 on a Black Leather strap. As usual though any pics confirming either way for both of the above will be gratefully received. Can't seem to find anything for Hill Harper, so again any pics would be welcome.

Sorry it's taken a bit of time to update, but as you'll see things are now in alphabetical order, which should make finding your Breitling hero's a bit easier.

So, here we are as at 7th July 2008. 11 to go till we hit the "ton".
Currently we have an 78.65% name, to picture of celeb. wearing a Breitling, ratio.

As always thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!|>

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
2) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
3) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
4) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
5) *Mark Blundell,* Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
6) *Paul BonHomme,* Pilot Red Bull Racing, *Navitimer World*
7) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
10) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
11) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
12) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
13) *Andrew Castle,* UK Tennis Pro/BBC Comentator, *Blue Croswind on black leather.*
14) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
15) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, *Chrono Superocean*
16) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
17) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
18) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
19) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER*
20) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
21) *Russell Crowe, *Actor, *Emergency*
22) *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
23) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
24) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
25) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
26) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
27) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
28) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
29) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
30) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
31) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
32) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
33) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
34) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
35) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
36) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
37) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
38) *Hill Harper*, Actor (CSI NY) ???
39) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
40) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avenger*
41) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
42) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
43) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
44) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
45) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
46) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
47) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
48) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
49) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
50) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
51) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
52) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency* 
53) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
54) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS* 
55) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
56) *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
57) *Shemar Moore,* Actor (Criminal Minds), *Super Avenger.*
58) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)*
59) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
60) *Chris Nunez* , Miami Ink, *Breitling for Bentley*
61) *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
62) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
63) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
64) *Bertrand Piccard*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
65) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
66) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
67) *Gordon Ramsay*, Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
68) *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
69) *Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
70) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
71) *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
72) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
73) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
74) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
75) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
76) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
77) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
78) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
79) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
80) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
81) *James Toseland, *World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
82) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
83) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
84) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
85) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
86) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
87) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
88) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency* 
89) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*


----------



## rik

'78.65%' - very 'Motty' mate! :-d Good job though, :-!


----------



## RJRJRJ

Champion kickboxer and trainer Mark DellaGrotte looked to be wearing some type of B (super avenger?) at UFC 86 last weekend.


----------



## Verner

findo-400 said:


> Paul Bonhomme and Cris Nunez added wth pics. Paul seems to be wearing a Nav World. I got another look at Andrew Castle during the men's final at Wimbledon. I think he is wearing a Blue dail Crosswind circa 2003 on a Black Leather strap. As usual though any pics confirming either way for both of the above will be gratefully received. Can't seem to find anything for Hill Harper, so again any pics would be welcome.
> 
> Sorry it's taken a bit of time to update, but as you'll see things are now in alphabetical order, which should make finding your Breitling hero's a bit easier.
> 
> So, here we are as at 7th July 2008. 11 to go till we hit the "ton".
> Currently we have an 78.65% name, to picture of celeb. wearing a Breitling, ratio.
> 
> As always thanks for the continued interest and support, we're nearing the "100" point, slowly!!!!|>
> 
> *THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*
> 
> CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.
> 
> 1) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 2) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
> 3) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)*
> 4) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 5) *Mark Blundell,* Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
> 6) *Paul BonHomme,* Pilot Red Bull Racing, *Navitimer World*
> 7) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
> 8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 9) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
> 10) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
> 11) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
> 12) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
> 13) *Andrew Castle,* UK Tennis Pro/BBC Comentator, *Blue Croswind on black leather.*
> 14) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
> 15) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, *Chrono Superocean*
> 16) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
> 17) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
> 18) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
> 19) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER*
> 20) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
> 21) *Russell Crowe, *Actor, *Emergency*
> 22) *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
> 23) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
> 24) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
> 25) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
> 26) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
> 27) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
> 28) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
> 29) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
> 30) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
> 31) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
> 32) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
> 33) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
> 34) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
> 35) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
> 36) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
> 37) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
> 38) *Hill Harper*, Actor (CSI NY) ???
> 39) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
> 40) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avenger*
> 41) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
> 42) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
> 43) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
> 44) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
> 45) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
> 46) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
> 47) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
> 48) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
> 49) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
> 50) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
> 51) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
> 52) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
> 53) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
> 54) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
> 55) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
> 56) *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
> 57) *Shemar Moore,* Actor (Criminal Minds), *Super Avenger.*
> 58) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)*
> 59) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
> 60) *Chris Nunez* , Miami Ink, *Breitling for Bentley*
> 61) *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
> 62) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
> 63) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
> 64) *Bertrand Piccard*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
> 65) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
> 66) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
> 67) *Gordon Ramsay*, Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
> 68) *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
> 69) *Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
> 70) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
> 71) *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
> 72) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
> 73) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
> 74) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
> 75) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
> 76) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
> 77) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
> 78) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
> 79) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
> 80) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
> 81) *James Toseland, *World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
> 82) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
> 83) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
> 84) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
> 85) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
> 86) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
> 87) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
> 88) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
> 89) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*


Findo, any reason Juan Carlos's son Prince Philippe is not on the list? He has been know to wear the odd Emergency or two?

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## findo-400

Hi Verner 

He's at #31, but he wore a B-1 on his wedding day.

Cheers


----------



## Verner

findo-400 said:


> Hi Verner
> 
> He's at #31, but he wore a B-1 on his wedding day.
> 
> Cheers


Oooops!

I'm going a little blind in my old age. I've seen several pictures of him in "Hola" the Spanish "Hello" Magazine wearing an E.
Obviously a man of great taste....

Thanks Findo,

Best wishes,

Verner

PS Can't find a pic of him wearing the E, but here's another which looks suspiciously like he might have yet another B......what do you think?


----------



## Mountaineer

Another pic of Israeli PM Olmert (probably won't be PM for long the way things are going for him....)


----------



## RJRJRJ

Just thought id clarify #60, Chris Nunez. Its definitely a Bentley Motors T. I saw it last night and it has the brushed Speed bracelet with the polished center links.


----------



## sleauxdaddy

*"Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*

In last nights episode of CBS's Late Show (Friday 25 July 2008) Craig and Xzibit compared watches. Xzibit appears to be wearing some sort of Bentley w/diamond bezel while Craig looks to have something along the lines of a B-2/Airwolf/Skyracer? Anyone?


----------



## SnapIT

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*

Hi sleauxdaddy,

Its a bit tough without a screen shot, link to the show's web site or something a bit more solid in terms of illustration. Sorry but hunting around the web while flying a 56k modem is just not on for me at the moment. Maybe someone caught the same episode of the show? Anyone?


----------



## globalfish

Managed to grab some screenshots from an old Clarkson VHS tape c.1996 (Unleashed on Cars). He was testing the F355 Ferrari at the time. Sadly can't get a full shot due to the mounting position of the in-car camera. He has the watch on again later when driving a mini. :-!


----------



## RJRJRJ

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*



sleauxdaddy said:


> In last nights episode of CBS's Late Show (Friday 25 July 2008) Craig and Xzibit compared watches. Xzibit appears to be wearing some sort of Bentley w/diamond bezel while Craig looks to have something along the lines of a B-2/Airwolf/Skyracer? Anyone?


Fergusons is definitely a Skyracer, and Xzibits is either a Bentley Motors or a 6.75.

LOL
Ferguson: What kind of watch is that?
Xzibit: Its a Breitling, I just had it redone...
Ferguson: No, _this_ is a Breitling...this is like..la la la la...I need to know what time it is... Thats like "I dont give a #$%@ what time it is!"
Xzibit: No, this is "You _know_ what time it is!"
Ferguson: Thats like "ill tell _you_ what time it is"...this is like "ill be there in five minutes.."


----------



## The Avenger

Sunday 3rd August 2008.
Mark Blundell at The Hungarian F1 Grand Prix.
Think it's a Bentley


----------



## The Avenger

Simon Cowell (Aagin) sporting a Black Navitimer on Black Strap, on the X Factor. ITV 1 (uk).


----------



## O2AFAC67

Boomer Esiason. NFL commentator and ex-star quarterback. Gives B's away to his friends. Breitling is one of his charity corporate co-sponsors.

http://www.boomeresiason.com/html/bio.htm


----------



## RJRJRJ

Former UFC champ Chuck "The Ice Man" Liddell has a suh-weet Bentley Le Mans Limited Edition with a diamond bezel. (Diamond bezel and a 24hr. dial--Thats gotta be right up your alley, Ron :-d)


----------



## findo-400

Dear all.

Thanks for keeping the interest in this thread going.

I never thought for a minute that it would be approaching 43,000 views.

Things have been a bit busy since the holidays and work keeps getting in the way, but I will make an effort to update the list with the new additions and improved images of the celebs and their B's.

I'll try and get things updated next week. This weekend is out, I'm off to the airshow at RAF Leuchars.......and guess what

I'm informed the VULCAN will be flying!!!!


----------



## rik

One word Gav - PHOTOS!

Have a great time, hope the weather is kind. Enjoy the Vulcan howl!


----------



## findo-400

Thanks Rik

Hopefully the weather holds. Taking my son this year, it'll be his first airshow. He has his ear defenders at the ready, but NOT for the Vulcan display:-d


----------



## Broker

I was coming here to post this but without the pic. I'm glad I wasn't the only one to spot the Ice Man wearing his B.

Todd



RJRJRJ said:


> Former UFC champ Chuck "The Ice Man" Liddell has a suh-weet Bentley Le Mans Limited Edition with a diamond bezel. (Diamond bezel and a 24hr. dial--Thats gotta be right up your alley, Ron :-d)


----------



## RJRJRJ

Chef Gordon Ramsay picked up a new blue dial Superocean Heritage 38 on Ocean Racer.


----------



## Verner

I was watching Charlie Boorman's latest program on BBC2 last night called "By Any Means". 
Quite a decent program so far.................

Anyway, Charlie and his producer Russ Malkin are attempting to travel from Ireland to Australia "by any means". Charlie was wearing his Bremont but Russ was sporting a blue dial E with black rubber strap.

Some of you may know Charlie as Ewan McGregor's Partner on the two series, "Long Way Round" and "Long Way Down".
Sorry, I can't find any pics.

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## bawlin

RJRJRJ said:


>


I'd love to see the play-by-play for this hand... 62os beating AK


----------



## RJRJRJ

bawlin said:


> I'd love to see the play-by-play for this hand... 62os beating AK


Liddell kept checking-calling on every street. He somehow pulled two pair out of his ass and got a call. He did the same thing and won the hand before with a straight. After a third attempt he finally lost everything.


----------



## RJRJRJ

I also saw former UFC champ Frank Mir wearing a white dial Super Avenger on Pro II last night on The Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Just been watching a TV program on BBC1 here in the UK called Saturday Kitchen, Breitlings seem to be the watch of choice for UK celebrity chefs! Here is a shot of Michelin starred Chef Mark Sargeant who works for Gordon Ramsay wearing a Navitimer on a black leather strap, sorry for pic quality, taken from TV screen with mobile phone (the wonder of pauseable and rewindable live TV!)










Here is a link about the chef...............

http://www.gordonramsay.com/claridges/chefs/headchef/

Stef


----------



## globalfish

Robson Green was sporting a Chronomat on a leather strap during episode 4 of 'Extreme Fishing With Robson Green' on Channel Five (UK) last night.


----------



## SnapIT

Nice pick up! However, 'wire in the blood' still creeps me out.


----------



## RJRJRJ

It looked like Warren Sapp was wearing a B last night on Dancing With The Stars (yes, I watch it b-)). I couldnt quite make it out, but was able to determine that the bracelet had 5 evenly sized links across (like a chronomat; not like a Bentley). It looked nice and big on him (a la Super Avenger) but the bracelet didnt reflect the SA. Anybody else see it?


----------



## Verner

Has anyone seen the new series of American Chopper?
I seen an episode last night and Paul Junior looks to be wearing a B, or something of a similar style...
Can anyone confirm?

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## RJRJRJ

Verner said:


> Has anyone seen the new series of American Chopper?
> I seen an episode last night and Paul Junior looks to be wearing a B, or something of a similar style...
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Verner


Ive always seen that as well, but have never been able to get a good enough look to tell for sure. The best look I could get looked like a Bentley, but its really hard to tell.


----------



## Verner

RJRJRJ said:


> Ive always seen that as well, but have never been able to get a good enough look to tell for sure. The best look I could get looked like a Bentley, but its really hard to tell.


I thought it looked like a Bently too.......hmm?

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## rik

How's this for a celeb for the list?! You will notice that I have used the latest technology to get these screen grabs - a VHS (with pause button!) and camera so the pics aren't the best.

Now, there wasn't one good shot of the timepiece on the wrist, slack posing if you ask me, but I present our very own helicopter hero (he won't like me for that) and certified media tart - Spacer! :-!


----------



## SnapIT

Nice work Rik but need I ask, where's the wrist shot?!?!?


----------



## rik

SnapIT said:


> Nice work Rik but need I ask, where's the wrist shot?!?!?


He needs to enrol at the 'Davey Vermaak School of Posing with a Prominent Wrist' before the second series. ;-)


----------



## Stefan Tapp

***Double post for same celeb, sorry***** Just been watching 'Extreme Fishing With Robson Green' who is a well known British actor, http://www.robsongreen.com/ and noticed he was wearing a Chronomat. Excuse bad pictures, paused live TV and camera phone again!










Stef


----------



## Brice

Hi.
I've just found out a nice Navi worn on Jean-Paul Belmondo's wrist, famous French movie star...
Here's a pic badly taken from film "The Loner", i.e _Le Solitaire_ (1987) :










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## tomee

russel crow on the set of body of lies
looks like an emergency to me

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4202337280/tt0758774


----------



## RJRJRJ

Re: Paul Jr...

Did you see the new episode where they make the bike for Steve Wyrick? When he asks Paul to see his watch, it clearly isnt a B of any kind. He apparently breaks it and magically repairs it.. My conclusion is that Wyrick had two of that watch beforehand, and just had Paul wear it for the trick, just for TV. It definitely isnt the watch that he usually wears.



Verner said:


> I thought it looked like a Bently too.......hmm?
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Verner


----------



## av8tor86

No wrist shot, but I believe Jim Zorn, Redskins Football coach has some sort of yellow dial Breitling he wears on the sidelines.

Check out this link to the site where the picture is.

http://www.nancarrow-webdesk.com/warehouse/storage2/2008-w31/img.283769.html


----------



## RJRJRJ

av8tor86 said:


> No wrist shot, but I believe Jim Zorn, Redskins Football coach has some sort of yellow dial Breitling he wears on the sidelines.
> 
> Check out this link to the site where the picture is.
> 
> http://www.nancarrow-webdesk.com/warehouse/storage2/2008-w31/img.283769.html


looks like a chrono avenger or something.


----------



## Broker

av8tor86 said:


> No wrist shot, but I believe Jim Zorn, Redskins Football coach has some sort of yellow dial Breitling he wears on the sidelines.
> 
> Check out this link to the site where the picture is.
> 
> http://www.nancarrow-webdesk.com/warehouse/storage2/2008-w31/img.283769.html


Previous post with wrist shots and explanation of the watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=175465&highlight=jim+zorn

Todd


----------



## alabasterpearle

I was searching for diamond Breitling bracelets and came up with this detail-rich pic of Criss Angel and his Super Avenger Diamondwerks. And God love him, he appears to wear this watch ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

alabasterpearle said:


> I was searching for diamond Breitling bracelets and came up with this detail-rich pic of Criss Angel and his Super Avenger Diamondwerks. And God love him, he appears to wear this watch ALL THE TIME!!


Hi, Pearle. Love the SA and I enjoy watching Criss work but unfortunately his SA is missing the rider tabs.  :rodekaart o| Well, that wouldn't happen if he stuck with the plan and bought the piece with the factory diamond bezel... ;-) :-d
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## alabasterpearle

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Pearle. Love the SA and I enjoy watching Criss work but unfortunately his SA is missing the rider tabs.  :rodekaart o| Well, that wouldn't happen if he stuck with the plan and bought the piece with the factory diamond bezel... ;-) :-d
> Cheers,
> Ron


That is a custom bezel, isn't it?? "Rider-tabs"...is that what we call the markers at the quarter-hour? :think: (Love the watches, still learning the language!) Appreciate the insight!


----------



## O2AFAC67

alabasterpearle said:


> That is a custom bezel, isn't it?? "Rider-tabs"...is that what we call the markers at the quarter-hour? :think: (Love the watches, still learning the language!) Appreciate the insight!


Hi, Pearle. Yep, that's an aftermarket bezel on Criss' SA. Aftermarket diamond bezels typically have more carat weight than factory diamond bezels, however, typically the "custom" stone settings simply do not hold a candle to the OEM version IMHO. Additionally, the color and clarity of aftermarket diamonds are not "Top Wesseltons" of VVS1 clarity and D color as the factory supplied stones are. Aftermarket diamond bezels can be found for less than a thousand dollars whereas the OEM bezels add a few thousand to the cost of a watch. If Criss Angel brought his watch into an AD's shop and held it side by side with an SA equipped with the factory diamond bezel, he would quickly recognize the difference I assure you... ;-)
Cheers,
Ron

PS. And yes, those are "rider tabs" on the factory bezels. They assist the wearer in turning the bezel even when wearing gloves although they are also known to ruin a sweater or two... LOL.


----------



## alabasterpearle

I LOVE the rider tabs! If I'm in an especially long & dreary meeting, I'll hold the watch in my right hand and worry the bezel with my thumb. 

If the meeting goes way too long, I'll look at the watch, give the bezel a 360 degree twist (as loudly as possible), then make a production of putting my watch back on. That usually brings a meeting to a halt pretty quickly!


----------



## rik

O2AFAC67 said:


> If Criss Angel brought his watch into an AD's shop and held it side by side with an SA equipped with the factory diamond bezel, he would quickly recognize the difference I assure you


If only we knew someone with an factory bezel . . . :think: ;-)


----------



## globalfish

I'm sure I saw Alan Hansen wearing a Breitling in an ad on UK TV Sun 3rd Nov. Was very quick & I wasn't paying much attention. Can anyone confirm again please?


----------



## mjbryant

Saw a reference to this on another watch forum & looked and found a diffferent pic...

Cindy McCain a Breitling fan?


----------



## RJRJRJ

mjbryant said:


> Saw a reference to this on another watch forum & looked and found a diffferent pic...
> 
> Cindy McCain a Breitling fan?


Ewww. That looks like a mans hand. I always thought she was kinda hot for an older woman, but if this pic isnt photoshopped...


----------



## mjbryant

Found another celeb:

Yves Montand (1921/1991) French singer/actor - wore a Navitimer in "Le Hazard Et La Violence"/Chance and Violence (1974) with Katherine Ross.

See better pic: http://montres-de-luxe.com/Le-hasar...tand-porte-une-Breitling-Navitimer_a2021.html


----------



## rik

globalfish said:


> I'm sure I saw Alan Hansen wearing a Breitling in an ad on UK TV Sun 3rd Nov. Was very quick & I wasn't paying much attention. Can anyone confirm again please?


Not seen the ad (guess it was morrisons?) but have seen him in an Ebel magazine advert so probably one of them?


----------



## Pete26

Yes he is, in fact I corresponded with him in the late 1990's on Watchnet regarding a repair to his Breitling. A very nice man.

Cheers

Peter



findo-400 said:


> Can anyone confirm if, or do they know if, Sir Roger Moore is a "B" wearer from the attached link. *Sir Roger Moore*(click here)
> 
> Looks like a Chrono Evo or Chrono Cockpit. All suggestions welcome, thanks.


----------



## Trek

Anyone got any pics of Peter Jones breitling? Looks really nice but not too sure which model it is?


----------



## GadgetMan

Just saw Gordon ramsay on TV last night wearing a black Super Ocean Heritage on a black Oceanr Racer strap so it appears hes added to his collection 

Al


----------



## The Avenger

Don't know if he is listed but is this Top Gear's RICHARD "Hamster" Hammond sporting a Navitimer ?


----------



## Broker

The Avenger said:


> Don't know if he is listed but is this Top Gear's RICHARD "Hamster" Hammond sporting a Navitimer ?
> 
> View attachment 141697


Yep, he's number 21:



> 1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
> 2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
> 3) *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
> 4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
> 5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
> 6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
> 7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
> 8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
> 10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
> 11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
> 12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
> 14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
> 15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
> 16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
> 17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
> 18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
> 19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
> 20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
> 21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
> 22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER*
> 23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
> 24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
> 25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
> 26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
> 27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
> 28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
> 29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
> 30) *Gordon Ramsay*, Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
> 31) *Bertrand Piccard*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
> 32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
> 33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
> 34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
> 35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
> 36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
> 37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
> 38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
> 39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
> 40) *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
> 41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
> 42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
> 43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)*
> 44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)*
> 45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
> 46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
> 47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
> 48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
> 49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
> 50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
> 51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
> 52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
> 53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
> 54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
> 55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
> 56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
> 57) *Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
> 58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
> 59) *James Toseland, *World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
> 60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
> 61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
> 62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
> 63) *Mark Blundell,* Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
> 64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
> 65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
> 66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
> 67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
> 68) *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
> 69) *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
> 70) *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
> 71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
> 72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
> 73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
> 74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
> 75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
> 76) *Scott Speed,* US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
> 77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
> 78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
> 79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
> 80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avenger*
> 81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
> 82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
> 83) *Russell Crowe, *Actor, *Emergency*
> 84) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, *Chrono Superocean*
> 85) *Shemar Moore,* actor (Criminal Minds), *Super Avenger*.


----------



## Greaves

I've been meaning to mention, since he's not on that list - I saw a program on television with the actor Forest Whitaker visiting Africa and he was wearing a black faced E.


----------



## longskate87

I"m late to the party, but the pic of coach Mike D'antoni on page 6, looks like a Tudor Chrono to me, there seems to be the distrotion from a cyclops over the date ;-)


----------



## SnapIT

Sorry but what are you talking about? Post a link.


----------



## HeadOffice

Is John Cleese wearing a Navitimer here?


----------



## Verner

HeadOffice said:


> Is John Cleese wearing a Navitimer here?


Certainly looks like a Navi to me. Good spot.

Verner


----------



## Brice

Hi.
I've found evidences of former French famous fencer
-- twice sabre olympic champion (LA '84 - Seoul '88) --
then former Minister of sport, Jean-François LAMOUR, wearing Aerospace.

His only defeat have been Paris bid for 2012 Olympics...


----------



## rik

Brice said:


> His only defeat have been Paris bid for 2012 Olympics...


I wish he'd won that one too! ;-)


----------



## Brice

C'mon, Rik !
London '12 will be great, I bet.


----------



## The Avenger

I read on the net that "KURT RUSSELL" wore a Breitling SIRIUS in the film Stargate (1994).
I saw this film the other night and this is the best shot in freeze frame i could get.

But looks more like an Emergency with the Antenna ?

Danny


----------



## findo-400

I was hoping to be able to update the list this weekend. However, it would appear that the edit has timed out on the post back in July of this year. This has all the hyperlink info to the photos of the celebs. I normally keep a copy on file but I have only a very old one to hand which would still mean a lot of work to up date..

I have e-mailed WUS admin to see if they can assist by alowing me access to the post. As soon as I get a reply I'll get on with the updates. In the mean time, thanks to all who have posted in the last 6 months.


----------



## Arthur H

Still think Gordon is wearing a CA M-1 on leather


----------



## findo-400

Sorry Arthur. I gotta differ from you. Gordons is far too shiney.

I think his is this.










as opposed to this


----------



## st3vie

Anyone watch 'Iron Man?'

Terrence Howard (The Iron Man's Army Buddy) wears a Navitimer with black dial... 

The best shot of this when Iron man goes against two F22 Raptors just after beating down some bad guys...

(sorry, I'm a sucker for details - and SAD, I know...!!)


----------



## RJRJRJ

As an update to Paul Jr. from American Chopper and his Bentley:

I saw an episode today, and it definitely had a fully polished speed bracelet, black subdials, and no big date. That only leaves the Bentley Motors. So, there we have it.


----------



## rik

GAV! GAV! GAV! 

100,000+ views!!!!

I'm sure it was 'only' 99,800 a few days ago cos I came and had a look just to nudge it nearer the big one (bit childish but there you go) and now look!

:-d


----------



## RJRJRJ

I dont have pics yet, but during the NBA all star weekend I noticed that Dwyane Wade was wearing a Bentley Motors with a black dial, and Bill Russell was wearing what appeared to be an Aerospace.


----------



## av8tor86

I got my Embry-Riddle Aeronautical Univ. Alumni magazine (LIFT) today, and on the cover is Jerry Doyle wearing what else these days, a B-1. Jerry Doyle, class of 79...TV show Babylon 5, Soaps, and host of his own talk radio show.

http://www.eraualumni.org/s/867/index.aspx?sid=867&gid=1&pgid=288


----------



## Greaves

av8tor86 said:


> I got my Embry-Riddle Aeronautical Univ. Alumni magazine (LIFT) today, and on the cover is Jerry Doyle wearing what else these days, a B-1. Jerry Doyle, class of 79...TV show Babylon 5, Soaps, and host of his own talk radio show.
> 
> http://www.eraualumni.org/s/867/index.aspx?sid=867&gid=1&pgid=288


It must be the light because his Fighter bracelet almost looks like titanium.


----------



## BigFred

In the latest GQ, hip-hop artist, rapper? T.I. is wearing a Breitling in a section entitled "10 most stylish men". Being in the most stylish men article is a plus, but they are surely dressed by GQ for the shoot. Couldn't tell what it was. It was big enough, and considering the source likely a Bentley.

Also in the issue that rock guitar guy with the hat and the hair, Smash is wearing a Chronomat with a UTC. I'll try to scan.


----------



## RJRJRJ

BigFred said:


> In the latest GQ, hip-hop artist, rapper? T.I. is wearing a Breitling in a section entitled "10 most stylish men". Being in the most stylish men article is a plus, but they are surely dressed by GQ for the shoot. Couldn't tell what it was. It was big enough, and considering the source likely a Bentley.


In my experience, I notice that they usually wear their own watches in photo shoots.


----------



## rik

RJRJRJ said:


> In my experience, I notice that they usually wear their own watches in photo shoots.


I always wear MY own watch when I'm having my photo taken, it's true! :-d


----------



## RJRJRJ

Just saw Nick Mason, Pink Floyd drummer, on Discovery wearing an Aerospace.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Just noticed that Richard Hammond (21 in the list) was wearing a white dialled M1 on a Pro II in his series 'Hammonds Engineering Connections' on UK BBC2 tonight. Some fairly lengthy clear shots of it too, didn't get a pic though, sorry!

Stef


----------



## Greaves

Just watching a Top Gear repeat and two of the hosts from Dragons Den were guests. The uh, taller one, was wearing a Navitimer. b-)


----------



## rik

Greaves said:


> Just watching a Top Gear repeat and two of the hosts from Dragons Den were guests. The uh, taller one, was wearing a Navitimer. b-)


Peter Jones. He's young, got pots of money AND good taste in watches. I can't stand the bloke!! :-d


----------



## Greaves

rik said:


> Peter Jones. He's young, got pots of money AND good taste in watches. I can't stand the bloke!! :-d


:-d

He did pretty damn well on the Top Gear track in their 'reasonably priced car'.

Hey rik, I got your message on the Playstation Network, I wanted to apologize for not returning it. I had left my USB keyboard at work and didn't have it in me to type out a reply with their standard, telephone button type key entry. I shall reply proper later on!


----------



## rik

no probs mate - oh the joy when I found my keyboard worked on the PS3, otherwise it's torture!


----------



## Verner

rik said:


> no probs mate - oh the joy when I found my keyboard worked on the PS3, otherwise it's torture!


I didn't know you could use a USB Keyboard on the PS3....well you live and learn. Cheers guys.

PS is it "a" USB Keyboard or "an" USB keyboard (that doesn't sound right)?


----------



## RJRJRJ

Verner said:


> I didn't know you could use a USB Keyboard on the PS3....well you live and learn. Cheers guys.
> 
> PS is it "a" USB Keyboard or "an" USB keyboard (that doesn't sound right)?


Definitely "a."


----------



## Seawolf69

Ex-Guns N Roses guitarist Slash has a Breitling on his wrist in the March 09 issue of GQ! Looks like a Chronomat with UTC module attached. The picture in the magazine is much clearer.


----------



## fordzilla

Was it a Chronomat Evolution that Chris TUcker wore in Rush Hour?

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi2206204185/


----------



## clarkni

I know this is probably a long shot but did anyone spot the make of watch that Sir Alan Sugar was wearing on the Apprentice for this weeks episode (3) on 8th April. It didn't look like the Breitlings described here.

Thanks.
Nick


----------



## Nine

Chris Tucker's Evolution looked like it had the older version of the co-pilot. I was just watching the move this sunday and noticed it, looked pretty good!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nine said:


> Chris Tucker's Evolution looked like it had the older version of the co-pilot. I was just watching the move this sunday and noticed it, looked pretty good!


??? Who is Chris Tucker and what was his "move"? :-s
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> ??? Who is Chris Tucker and what was his "move"? :-s
> Best,
> Ron


Never mind. I got it. I remember seeing him in the Bruce Willis movie "The Fifth Dimension" and he was pretty funny in that movie. Below is a pic I found of him with what appears to be an Evo with UTC... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Great news for golf fans (Davey, rbt, myself)... Spotted at the Shell Houston Open was PGA tour golfer Chris Stroud wearing a large Breitling logo on the left sleeve of his golf shirt. Tried to find a pic but unlucky so far. As many of us know, Breitling did not advertise in the two major golf magazines until a little more than a year ago and since then have had a full page advertisement in those two periodicals every month. Quite a few tournaments have roll-x as a sponsor but this is the first time outside the world of aviation or sailing that I've seen Breitling prominently displayed in such a manner. It would be interesting to know how a sponsorship/endorsement like that is constructed for a lesser known tour player. I would love to see one of the big names carrying the banner for the brand in the near future! :-!
Best,
Ron

Oh, did I forget to mention certain low handicap amateur players are associated with the brand also? And doesn't that automatically qualify them for "celebrity" status as well?.... ;-) :-d


----------



## The Avenger

On The BBC coverage of the Chinese Grand Prix on sunday, i saw the guest commentator 'Mike Gascoigne', Formally of Force India, Renault and Toyota, sporting a Breitling Bentley with a gold Bezel on a Black strap.

Searching for pics as we speak.|>


----------



## GregNYC

Hector Echevarria wearing a Breitling Bentley, black dial. This is from the film Never Surrender, a mixed-martial-arts movie with Echevarria, a prominent MMA fighter who is now making lots of straight-to-DVD martial arts movies. I've always liked this genre. You can't tell from just this publicity photo, but in other places in the film you can make out the Bentley pretty well. He even wore it in his love scenes.


----------



## RJRJRJ

Andrew Bynum from the Lakers, and his Super Avenger:


----------



## Betampex

Woow... Great Thread

Excelent!!!:-!

Paulo


----------



## RandyS

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*



RJRJRJ said:


> Fergusons is definitely a Skyracer, and Xzibits is either a Bentley Motors or a 6.75.
> 
> LOL
> Ferguson: What kind of watch is that?
> Xzibit: Its a Breitling, I just had it redone...
> Ferguson: No, _this_ is a Breitling...this is like..la la la la...I need to know what time it is... Thats like "I dont give a #$%@ what time it is!"
> Xzibit: No, this is "You _know_ what time it is!"
> Ferguson: Thats like "ill tell _you_ what time it is"...this is like "ill be there in five minutes.."


i have been trying to get a close up of Craigs watch for a while now, his show NOT being hd makes it hard

so it is a SKYRACER ??? FOR SURE? is it blue dial? probably,

here is my question, I thought that bracelet was brushed and NOT polished but it looks polished, am I confused?


----------



## RJRJRJ

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*



RandyS said:


> i have been trying to get a close up of Craigs watch for a while now, his show NOT being hd makes it hard
> 
> so it is a SKYRACER ??? FOR SURE? is it blue dial? probably,
> 
> here is my question, I thought that bracelet was brushed and NOT polished but it looks polished, am I confused?


It is a Skyracer for sure. 100%. Skyracers are fully polished, not brushed, except for the top of the bezel.

It appears to be a black dial, but I cant be sure.


----------



## RandyS

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*

thanks, so that bracelet isnt always brushed...i thought it was as it is on the non chrono steelfish or superocean


----------



## RJRJRJ

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*



RandyS said:


> thanks, so that bracelet isnt always brushed...i thought it was as it is on the non chrono steelfish or superocean


Skyracers are always polished.


----------



## The Avenger

The Avenger said:


> On The BBC coverage of the Chinese Grand Prix on sunday, i saw the guest commentator 'Mike Gascoigne', Formally of Force India, Renault and Toyota, sporting a Breitling Bentley with a gold Bezel on a Black strap.
> 
> Searching for pics as we speak.|>


Took a while but found some Beautys.
First the Gold Piece i saw him wearing on the BBC.









Then i think he's wearing a Chronomat in this one :









And maybe a Super Avenger









Then Definitaly a Datora :


----------



## av8tor86

Here is a link to "my" football coach wearing a Blacksteel.....

http://www.behindthesteelcurtain.com/photos/pittsburgh-steelers-mini-camp/52174

Regards,

Joe


----------



## rik

Mark Beaumont, the guy that holds the round the world cycling record and will soon be cycling from Alaska to Argentina (!) was on BBC Breakfast news this morning sporting an E on some sort of leather strap. Had a quick look for pics but gotta go to work - the tax won't collect itself. Well, unless it's PAYE, which means it will. Or Self Assessment. I suppose the clue's in the title on that one. I'm talking myself out of a job here . . .


----------



## Verner

Did anyone see Eminem on "Jonathan Ross" on Friday night?
Looked like he might have been sporting a B. Not sure 'cause I was a little "worse for the wear" and didn't SKY Plus it.


Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## glockshooter1

*Re: "Late Show" TV host Craig Ferguson and rapper Xzibit*



RJRJRJ said:


> Fergusons is definitely a Skyracer, and Xzibits is either a Bentley Motors or a 6.75.
> 
> LOL
> Ferguson: What kind of watch is that?
> Xzibit: Its a Breitling, I just had it redone...
> Ferguson: No, _this_ is a Breitling...this is like..la la la la...I need to know what time it is... Thats like "I dont give a #$%@ what time it is!"
> Xzibit: No, this is "You _know_ what time it is!"
> Ferguson: Thats like "ill tell _you_ what time it is"...this is like "ill be there in five minutes.."


Here's the vid for anyone interested:




Watch at 6:35


----------



## Verner

Bear Grylls currently being interviewed on ITV's "Loose Women" and he's sporting a Yellow E.

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Greaves

Verner said:


> Bear Grylls currently being interviewed on ITV's "Loose Women" and he's sporting a Yellow E.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Verner


I never did get an answer from him. Oh well.


----------



## porschefan

At the end of "Pitchmen" the other night, Billy Mays was wearing a white-dialed Navitimer.


----------



## FEAR

o2afac67 said:


> hi, pearle. Yep, that's an aftermarket bezel on criss' sa. Aftermarket diamond bezels typically have more carat weight than factory diamond bezels, however, typically the "custom" stone settings simply do not hold a candle to the oem version imho. Additionally, the color and clarity of aftermarket diamonds are not "top wesseltons" of vvs1 clarity and d color as the factory supplied stones are. Aftermarket diamond bezels can be found for less than a thousand dollars whereas the oem bezels add a few thousand to the cost of a watch. If criss angel brought his watch into an ad's shop and held it side by side with an sa equipped with the factory diamond bezel, he would quickly recognize the difference i assure you... ;-)
> cheers,
> ron
> 
> ps. And yes, those are "rider tabs" on the factory bezels. They assist the wearer in turning the bezel even when wearing gloves although they are also known to ruin a sweater or two... Lol.


the difference is huge too. But breitling prices them so high, it actually hurts the resale on the factory watches. My factory bezeled sa cost 13k new, i cant get 5k for it. Its like 8k in addition to the watch from them and the aftermarket ones, although the quality difference in huge, i had an aftermarket bezel on my last crosswinds special, nobody is willing to pay for that quality.


----------



## glockshooter1

Caught Bear Grylls (from Man vs. Wild) on David Letterman tonight. They showed some new Dos Equis webisodes he made where he beats up some street thugs. Featured prominently in one shot is his yellow emergency.

For those interested:
http://dosequis.com/academy/
Click "Survival in the modern era", then
Click "Personal saftey."

There's a little viewer window where you can play the vid, and even expand it full screen.


----------



## Verner

Red Bull Air Race's Nigel Lamb.
Difficult to see his yellow E in this picture, but you get the idea..... ;-)










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Double spot on UK BBC1 Celebrity MasterChef tonight, sports personality Iwan Thomas was sporting what looked like a silver dial Navitimer World and Actor Ian Bleasdale was sporting a classic Navitimer baton dial.



















Stef


----------



## WatchRhino

Deleted


----------



## goneontheroad

Bear Grylls, after his stint with the Bremont, went back to the Emergency, but the black dial one. I believe this is the one he wore to the summit of Everest, from the pictures i've seen. it's engraved with the date at time that he reached the peak.


----------



## Greaves

Bear has been wearing a bunch of stuff lately. In the new season it looks like he's been wearing some Casios, but I could be wrong. I watched the Will Ferrel special last night and it looked like he was wearing a G Shock.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

I was watching "On Thin Ice" on UK BBC2 last night where Ben Fogle, James Cracknell and Jonny Lee Miller are attempting a race to the South Pole.

Ben a known Breitling Emergency wearer was wearing a coral dial E (only seen him wear yellow before) and then later on a quick glimpse showed Jonny wearing an E, but only a side shot.



















Stef


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Spotted by Verner and confirmed by me, Richard Hammond was wearing a white dial Super Avenger in last nights Top Gear whilst driving that amazing Lamborghini Murcielago SV!










Stef


----------



## Greaves

Hamster must have big wrists because that SA looks awfully small. :-s


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Greaves said:


> Hamster must have big wrists because that SA looks awfully small. :-s


Yes, I take that back, having watched the program fully now I'm sure it's a Chrono Avenger, quite clearly a titanium case and bracelet!

Stef


----------



## Greaves

Stefan Tapp said:


> Yes, I take that back, having watched the program fully now I'm sure it's a Chrono Avenger, quite clearly a titanium case and bracelet!
> 
> Stef


Ahhh, that makes more sense. Ok, I can stop being jealous that for some reason Hammond was able to pull off a SA while I most definitely can not. :-d


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Greaves said:


> Ahhh, that makes more sense. Ok, I can stop being jealous that for some reason Hammond was able to pull off a SA while I most definitely can not. :-d


LOL, thinking about it, I'm sure I've seen him wearing that one before on another hot and exotic film location!

Stef


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Some lovely shots of John Travolta's Breitling in Pelham 123


----------



## rik

Have you seen the film? Is it worth my pennies?


----------



## cigar-aficionado

Oh yeah and then some, really good film...John Travolta plays a masterful part (and shows off his Breitling a lot as well):-!


----------



## rik

Stefan Tapp said:


> I was watching "On Thin Ice" on UK BBC2 last night where Ben Fogle, James Cracknell and Jonny Lee Miller are attempting a race to the South Pole.
> 
> Ben a known Breitling Emergency wearer was wearing a coral dial E (only seen him wear yellow before) and then later on a quick glimpse showed Jonny wearing an E, but only a side shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef


Walked past James Cracknell in town at lunchtime. Double taked and by the time I realised it was him I couldn't get a glimpse at his watch further than it was a black strap of some kind!! Had my Emergency polo shirt on (cheers Nick) but had it covered up at the time!!


----------



## RXPete

I think Paul Tuttle Jr. from American chopper wears a Breitling although I couldn't find a picture.

Also the guy that sells TVs on Shop NBC's electronic connection. I sometimes watch it just to see the watch.


----------



## Noven

RXPete said:


> I think Paul Tuttle Jr. from American chopper wears a Breitling although I couldn't find a picture.
> 
> Also the guy that sells TVs on Shop NBC's electronic connection. I sometimes watch it just to see the watch.


i believe you are right. Just saw some guy on WSOP with a Navi.


----------



## breitfuture1776

Was sick in bed this past weeek and decided to watch a Verizon Fios on demand movie. Picked out 'THE CODE' Morgan Freeman/Antonio Banderas. was enjoying the movie and then when they broke into the vault they were using an Airwolf each to time guards movements and vault events. Loved the look of the airwolf that much that its my next purchase... In anycase they both wear breitlings throughout the movie..


----------



## sbena

I've been watching Dan Patrick's show on Direct TV's 101, he wears a Navitimer with black dial.


----------



## Verner

I was watching the late great Patrick Swayze last night in "Point Break" when I spied this.....










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## goneontheroad

is that the Pluton? or a Navitimer Quartz?


----------



## goneontheroad

navitimer quartz. it's not the compass bezel of the Pluton. and i can kinda make out two distinct words on the dial. 

i got it.


----------



## drgreenthumb

Eddie Griffin's Breitling Chronomat that squirts ketchup in case he'd be served with a sandwich with only mayonaisse and or mustard. I posted the ff:

I just saw Undercover Brother today and had a hilarious time during the entire movie!

Eddie Griffin plays as a black version of 007 agent with Dave Chappelle.

Just like James Bond, the "gadget scientist" invented a watch for Eddie Griffin that squirts ketchup in case he was served a stereotypical "white man's" sandwich (which might just contain mustard or mayonnaise only).

The movie prompted me to research further and come to the conclusion that it was a moddified Breitling Chronomat (with numbers instead of roman numerals).

Here's the excerpt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubV3t...eature=related

You can forward it to 0:40 but the whole clip was funny :-!
Enjoy.


----------



## SteveSeiko

Just joined the B forum. This is a great thread!:-!


----------



## Verner

Fresh after swearing live on "Soccer AM", New Order and Joy Division Bassist, Peter Hook sporting a nice Navi:-










Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## mister_mustard

Was watching the Hairy Bikers' latest series - which is great - and noticed that Si King (the Geordie one) was wearing what looks like a silver dial Colt Quartz while he was fighting with some undercooked fish...










Cheers,


----------



## findo-400

So, here we are 18 months after my last update at 19 November 2009. I thought the least I could do was to bring us up to date as we near the 250,000 views mark!!!!

Again, many many thanks for the continued interest and support, we're are now *WAY* over the 100 mark and now sitting at a very impressive 138 Celebs.

As you will see I have not at this time been able to update all the pics, but I have thought that part of the fun of this thread is that the contributors can find and post pics as the Celebs up date their "wristwear" a la Gordon Ramsey.

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* Ex US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
83) *Russell Crowe, * Actor, *Emergency*
84) *Chris Tarrant*, UK TV Presenter, Navitimer
85) *Rusty Wallace*, ESPN/ABC NASCAR analyst, several Breitlings.
86) *Samuel L Jackson*, Actor, Blackbird.	
87) *Arnold Schwarzenegger*, Actor/politician, Bentley.
89) *Jack Hanna*, TV Presenter, Emergency
90) *Mark Croft*, Husband of Kerry Katona (Celeb??) I'll let you decide, Super Avenger.
91) *Christopher Brian Bridges *AKA *Ludacris*, Rapper.actor, Super Avenger.
92) *Patrik Antonius*, Finish Poker player, Super Avenger.
93) *Robert De Niro*, Actor, Bently.
94) *William Jonathan Drayton Jr* AKA *Flavor Flav*, Rapper/ Bentley 6.75
95) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, Chrono Superocean.
96) *Shemer Moore*, Actor (Crilkinal Minds), Super Avenger.
97) *Andrew Castle*, ex UK Davis Cup player/Tennis commentator/ Chrono Superocean.
98) *Mark Della Grotte*, Kickboxer Champion, Super Avenger.
99) *Xibit*, Rapper/Actor, Bentley
100) *Craig Ferguson*, Comedian/presenter, Skyracer
101) *Boomer Esiason*, NFL Commentator/Ex Quarterback, 
102) *Chuck "The Ice Man" Liddell*, Ex UFC Champion, Bentley Le Mans
103) *Frank Mir*, Former UFC Champion, Super Avenger.
104) *Robson Green*, Actor.presenter/singer, Chronomat.
105) *Adrian Thurley*, Ex Team Leader Red Arrows, Chronomat/Old Navitimer Red Arrows limited edition (now owned by me :-!)
106) *Warren Sapp*, Ex NFL player, Chronomat
107) *Paul Teutul Jnr*., Amaerican Chopper, Bentley Motors.
108) *Jean-Paul Belmondo,* French Actor, Navitimer.
109) *Jim Zorn*, Redskins Footballer, Chrono Avenger M-1.
110) *Alan Hansen*, Ex Footballer now pundit, 
111) *Yves Montand*, French singer/actor, Navitimer 806
112) *Forrest Whitaker*, Actor/ Emergency
113) *John Cleese*, Monty Python Hero, Navitimer
114) *Jean-Francois Lamour*, Olympic Sabre Chamion/polictician, Aerospace.
115) *Kurt Russell,* Actor, Breitling Sirius (1994 film "Stargate")
116) *Terrence Howard *( from the 2Iron Man" series, Navitimer
117) *Dwyane Wade*, NBA player, Bentley Motors.
118) *Jerry Doyle,* Actor, B-1
119) *Nick Mason,* Pink Floyd Drummer/pilot, Aerospace.
120) *Saul Hudson,* AKA *Slash*, Guitarist from Guns'n'Roses, Now with Velvet Revolver, Chronomat + UTC.
121) *Chris Tucker*, Actor, Chronomat Evolution +UTC ( film "Rush Hour")
122) *Mike Gascoigne,* Grand Prix Driver (Force India), Bentley.
123) *Hector Echevarria*, Actor/MMA fighter, Bentley.
124) *Andrew Bynum,* LA Lakers, Super Avenger.
125) *Mark Beaumont*, Round the World cycling Record holder, Emergency.
126) *Billy Mays*, Actor, Navitimer.
127) *Nigel Lamb*, Red Bull air raceer, Navitimer.
128) *Ian Bleasdale*, UK actor (Casualty), Navitimer.
129) *Iwan Thomas*, former European & Commonwealth 400m record holder, Navitimer World.
130) *Jonny Lee Miller*, South pole racer "On Thin Ice", Emergency.
131) *Morgan Freeman*, Actor, Airwolf, (film "the Code")
132) *Antonio Banderas*, Actor ,Airwolf, (film "the Code")
133) *Dan Patrick,* Presenter Direct TV's 101, Navitimer
134) *Patrick Swayze *(RIP my friend), Actor, Navitimer Quartz (film "Point Break")
135) *Peter Hook,* Bas Guitarist from New Order and Joy Division, Navitimer
136) *Si King,* Hair Bikers Celeb Chef, Colt Quartz.
137) *Cindy McCain*, wife of Senator John McCain, Aerospace Avantage
138) *Fernando Torres*, Footballer, Super Avenger.
139) *Sir Ian McGeechan* Scottish Rugby Union legend, Navitimer.


----------



## Flubby

Here is a photo that I saw on the internet some time ago of Arnold wearng a SOH 46:


----------



## mwheatley

Troy Aikman is wearing a SuperAvenger on black leather today. He is broadcasting the saints vs falcons.

Also Mike Tomlin was wearing a Black Steel in the post game interview last week.


----------



## Flubby

I'm a big Phillies fan. I was saddened that Cliff Lee was traded away. Roy Halladay is a great player, but Cliff Lee won me over last year both personally and professionally. But my Phillies traded him and got Roy Halladay.

And then I saw this picture in the newspaper this morning. In the big picture in the paper, the first thing I noticed was not the Phillies logos all over the place or the big news headlines. No, what I immediately saw is that Roy Halladay appears to be wearing a beautiful Breitling Navitimer World for his big press conference! Nice! I think Roy Halladay has won me over already!


----------



## V-RAPTOR

Rick Harrison from the History channels Pawn Stars wears a B, not sure which one. Can anyone chime in with what B it is? He wears it all the episodes I have seen.


----------



## Arthur H

Seen this today, Don't know if its been posted before and as a Red Devil it hurts to post this but....

Fernando Torres


----------



## mister_mustard

Good find that man! Sad as it is, that's actually made my day...

For the non-initiated: Torres is probably the best 'soccer' striker in the world (even if his colleagues are performing woefully this year)


----------



## Arthur H

mister_mustard said:


> Good find that man! Sad as it is, that's actually made my day...
> 
> My good deed done for the day then:-!


----------



## goneontheroad

just saw the simpsons 20 year anniversary thing. directed and hosted by Morgan Spurlock. the super size me guy. anyway, in that, i noticed him wearing a black dial E on a bracelet. i went looking for pictures and found him with it on in another of his documentaries. reoccurring thing.


----------



## fddg

SnapIT said:


> A hunk with a chunk.|>


Mmm, I knew i liked him for a reason! HOTTIE!!:-!


----------



## Seawolf69

Another pic of Brad Pitt and his yellow Emergency!


----------



## Don Indiano

The French President's son, Jean Sarkozy, could now probably pass as a celebrity in its own right (in France, at least).
I spotted those pictures when I heard about his first born baby.










Not sure if it is actually his dad's Navitimer. (He owns other watches, too.)










Family shot (I can't tell Nicolas' watch from the picture -- looks like gold, and he's wearing it loose, as always)


----------



## Brice

RedBull Air Race is a good provider of Breitling wearers...
After Briton Paul Bonhomme, current World Champion and Navi World proud owner,
here's Hannes Arch from Austria, '08 World Champion !
(also sporting Navi World...)










BTW, I'm duly sporting mine...
Could I be WC too ? (just once...)
:-d

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## DutchMartin

Any Dutchmen overhere?
Want to ad Reinout Oerlemans, worldfamous director, media tycoon, former actor in the Netherlands 
Wearing an Orange (ofcuase!) Emergency.
Saw a pic in Veronica magazine, will try to scan and post (if someone has a pic sooner, please post)

Martin :-!


----------



## rik

His armband says that he's a red,
Torres! Torres!
You'll never walk alone it said,
Torres! Torres!
He came to Liverpool from Spain,
He gets the ball, he scores again,
Fernando Torres: Liverpool's number 9!

LOVE IT! Another guy who's day was made by that entry! :-!


----------



## Arthur H

rik said:


> His armband says that he's a red,
> Torres! Torres!
> You'll never walk alone it said,
> Torres! Torres!
> He came to Liverpool from Spain,
> He gets the ball, he scores again,
> Fernando Torres: Liverpool's number 9!
> 
> LOVE IT! Another guy who's day was made by that entry! :-!


you are very welcome my friend:-!


----------



## mister_mustard

Sir Ian McGeechan (all-round Scottish rugby legend) wearing what looks a Navitimer in Sunday's Times.


----------



## findo-400

So, here we are in 2010

Again, many many thanks for the continued interest and support, we're are now sitting at a very impressive *140 *Celebs.

As you will see I have not at this time been able to update all the pics, but I have thought that part of the fun of this thread is that the contributors can find and post pics as the Celebs up date their "wristwear" a la Gordon Ramsey.

*THE LIST SO FAR............(BEWARE OF IMITATIONS!!!:-|)*

CLICK ON ANYTHING, NAMES & WATCHES THAT'S *UNDERLINED* FOR PICS.

1) *John Travolta*, Pilot, Actor & BREITLING Ambassador, *NAVITIMER AND OTHERS*
2) *Ariel Sharon *, Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE*
3)  [URL="http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5517/ehudbb2.jpg"] *Ehud Olmert*, Deputy Isreali PM, *AEROSPACE & B-1l *
4) *Martin Shaw*, Actor/Pilot *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
5) *Tiff Needel *, Racing driver & UKTV presenter, *NAVITIMER* 
6) *Desmond Lynham*, UKTV sports presenter, *CROSSWIND*
7) *Brad Pitt*, Actor, *YELLOW EMERGENCY with UTC *
8) *Sir Richard Branson*, You know the guy, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
9) *Steve Fossett*, 1st non stop Circumnavigator, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
10) *Ben Fogle*, UKTV presenter, *YELLOW EMERGENCY *
11) *James Cracknell*, Olympic Rower, *BLUE EMERGENCY*
12) *Felix Baumgartner*, 1st to Skydive across the English Channel, *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
13) *Mel Gibson*, Actor,* AVIASTAR *
14) *Antony Worral-Thomson*, Celeb. Chef, *CROSSWIND*
15) *James Martin*,Celeb. Chef, *NAVITIMER & OTHERS*
16) *Sean Connery*, actor (Thunderball Geiger/watch) ,*TOP TIME (CUSTOM)* *(PICTURE-WATCH ONLY)*
17) *Paul Stassino*, Actor(Dominos brother, Angelo Palazzi, in Tunderball/Vulcan Pilot), *NAVITIMER*
18) *Raquel Welch*, Actess,model (Goddess), *NAVITIMER & CO PILOT *(In the film "Fathom")
19) *Scott Carpenter*, Astonaught(AURORA 7) , *AEROSPACE* *COSMONAUTE*
20) *Felipe de Borbon y Grecia*, Prince of Asturias, *B-1(Black) *
21) *Richard Hammond*, UKTV presenter, *CHRONOMAT *
22) *Simon Cowell*, Pop (UK)/American Idol judge & music producer. *NAVITIMER* 
23) *Robert Moore*, ITN(News) N.America correspondant, *AEROSPACE*
24) *Jerry Seinfeld*, Actor/comedian, *NAVITIMER,CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
25) *Ami James *, Actor/Co owner (Miami Inc), *SUPER AVENGER (DIAMOND BEZEL)*
26) *Nick Lachey *, Singer , *CHRONOMAT & OTHERS*
27) *Mariska Hargitay *, Actress (Law & Order , *NAVITIMER & CHRONOMAT*
28) *Sir Alan Sugar*, Chairman of AMSTRAD + (UK Apprentice Show), *NAVITIMER*
29) *Tommy Lee Jones*, Actor, *NAVITIMER*
30)  *Gordon Ramsay*,  Celeb Chef/Ex-Glasgow Ranger, *CHRONOMAT & NAVITIMER *
31) *Bertrand Piccard*,  Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
32) *Brian Jones*, Breitling Orbiter 3 Crewmember, *BLACK EMERGENCY*
33) *Hans Bouscholte*, Dutch TV commentator,*EMERGENCY*
34) *Leonardo DiCaprio*, actor, *CHRONO AVENGER ON BROWN CROC*
35) *Walter Payton*, American Football Player, *CHRONOMAT with UTC*
36) *Steven Segal*, Actor, *18K EMERGENCY*.
37) *Paul Easter*, Rally Co-Driver(50's-70's), *TOP TIME*
38) *Jeremy Clarkson*, Motoring Journalist/prestenter,*CHRONOMAT*
39) *John Lovitz*, Actor, *NAVITIMER & BENTLEY*
40)  *Pete Rose*, Baseball player,*18K CHRONOMAT *
41) *Bear Grylls*, Presenter- Man Vs Wild, *YELLOW EMERGENCY on Diver Pro *
42) *Celine Dion*, Singer, *CHRONOMAT.(2 Tone/Pearl Dial/Diamond index)*
43) *Ian Banks*, Fiction/Science Fiction Novelist / *AEROSPACE (Rep. Mins)* 
44) *Jose Mourinho*, Chelsea Manager. *B-1(Blue)* 
45) *Ming Tsai*, Celeb Chef, *B-1+UTC/ CA/ FLYING B*
46) *Steven Raichlen*, Celeb Chef, *CHRONO SUPEROCEAN*
47) *Mike Tomlin*, Pittsburgh Steelers Coach, *CHRONOMAT EVO.*
48) *Eddie Izzard*, Comedian/"Transvestite Executeev"/Pilot, *AEROSPACE (AVANTAGE white dial)*
49) *Liliana Lovel*, Founder of Coyote ugly, *CHRONOMAT EVO MOP white dial*
50) *Nicholas Sarkozy*, French President, *NAVITIMER *
51) *Harrison Ford*, Actor, *AEROSPACE*
52) *Michael Caine*, Actor, *AEROSPACE ( on Rouleaux Bracelet )*
53) *Chris Angel*, Illusionist, *SUPER AVENGER(Diamondworks) *
54) *Thomas Wahlroos*, Professional Poker player(Finland) , *BENTLEY*
55) *Peter Jones*, Businessman/TV presenter, *NAVITIMER*
56) *Steve Saleen*, Founder and CEO of Saleen Inc., *NAVITIMER MONTBRILLANT DATORA*
57) * Cal Ripken*, Baseball player, *COLT AUTO on Pro 11*
58) *Buzz Aldrin,* Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 11, the first lunar landing., *YELLOW EMERGENCY*
59) *James Toseland, * World Superbike Champion, *BREITLING BENTLEY*
60) *Jurgis Kairys*, Lithuanian aerobatic specialist. Helped develop the Sukhoi Su-26, -29, and -31 aerobatic aircraft. *AEROSPACE*
61) *Jack Osbourne,* Singer and reality show star, *EMERGENCY on Diver Pro*
62) *Mylene Klass,* Classical pianist, class reality programme star, classy goddess, and classily wears a *COLT AUTO ON PRO II BRACELET*
63) *Mark Blundell,*  Le Mans Bentley driver and ex Indy driver, (ignore name on race suit), *B-1 & BENTLEY*
64) *Bob Weir,* Musician ( Grateful Dead/Ratdog fame), *Aerospace*
65) *Brian Williams,* MSNBC,NBC Anchor man *Emergency*
66) *Juan Carlos,* King of Spain, *Emergency*
67) *Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia ,* Nephew of the King of Italy, *Emergency*
68)  *Roger Moore,* Actor/James Bond *Chrono EVO*
69)  *Lou Reed,* "Take a Walk on the Wild Side",* Aerospace*
70)  *Tom Cruise,* Actor, *Emergency Mission*
71) *Axle Rose,* Frontman, Guns'n'Roses, *Aerospace*
72) *Dave Chappelle,* Standup comedian, *Navitimer*
73) *Christian Eiroa,* Co-owner Camacho Cigars, *Emergency*
74) *Jay Leno,* US Talkshow Host, *Navitimer Twin Sixty*
75) *Rob Lowe,* Actor, *Emergency*
76) *Scott Speed,* Ex US F1 Driver, *Chrono Evo MOP subs.*
77) *William G Davidson,* Owner- Harley Davidson, *Navitimer*
78) *Douglas Henshall,* Actor (Prof. Cutter -"Primeval"), *Navitimer*
79) *Ryan Dunn,* Presenter of Jackass, *Super Avenger*
80) *D L Hughley,* Stand Up Comedian/Actor, *Super Avemger*
81) *Jimmy Buffet,* Singer, *Emergency*
82) *Christopher Brian Bridges AKA Ludacris,* Actor Rapper , *Super Avenger*
83) *Russell Crowe, * Actor, *Emergency*
84) *Chris Tarrant*, UK TV Presenter, Navitimer
85) *Rusty Wallace*, ESPN/ABC NASCAR analyst, several Breitlings.
86) *Samuel L Jackson*, Actor, Blackbird.	
87) *Arnold Schwarzenegger*, Actor/politician, Bentley.
89) *Jack Hanna*, TV Presenter, Emergency
90) *Mark Croft*, Husband of Kerry Katona (Celeb??) I'll let you decide, Super Avenger.
91) *Christopher Brian Bridges *AKA *Ludacris*, Rapper.actor, Super Avenger.
92) *Patrik Antonius*, Finish Poker player, Super Avenger.
93) *Robert De Niro*, Actor, Bently.
94) *William Jonathan Drayton Jr* AKA *Flavor Flav*, Rapper/ Bentley 6.75
95) *Peter Cech*, Chelsea FC Goalkeeper, Chrono Superocean.
96) *Shemer Moore*, Actor (Crilkinal Minds), Super Avenger.
97) *Andrew Castle*, ex UK Davis Cup player/Tennis commentator/ Chrono Superocean.
98) *Mark Della Grotte*, Kickboxer Champion, Super Avenger.
99) *Xibit*, Rapper/Actor, Bentley
100) *Craig Ferguson*, Comedian/presenter, Skyracer
101) *Boomer Esiason*, NFL Commentator/Ex Quarterback, 
102) *Chuck "The Ice Man" Liddell*, Ex UFC Champion, Bentley Le Mans
103) *Frank Mir*, Former UFC Champion, Super Avenger.
104) *Robson Green*, Actor.presenter/singer, Chronomat.
105) *Adrian Thurley*, Ex Team Leader Red Arrows, Chronomat/Old Navitimer Red Arrows limited edition (now owned by me :-!)
106) *Warren Sapp*, Ex NFL player, Chronomat
107) *Paul Teutul Jnr*., Amaerican Chopper, Bentley Motors.
108) *Jean-Paul Belmondo,* French Actor, Navitimer.
109) *Jim Zorn*, Redskins Footballer, Chrono Avenger M-1.
110) *Alan Hansen*, Ex Footballer now pundit, 
111) *Yves Montand*, French singer/actor, Navitimer 806
112) *Forrest Whitaker*, Actor/ Emergency
113) *John Cleese*, Monty Python Hero, Navitimer
114) *Jean-Francois Lamour*, Olympic Sabre Chamion/polictician, Aerospace.
115) *Kurt Russell,* Actor, Breitling Sirius (1994 film "Stargate")
116) *Terrence Howard *( from the 2Iron Man" series, Navitimer
117) *Dwyane Wade*, NBA player, Bentley Motors.
118) *Jerry Doyle,* Actor, B-1
119) *Nick Mason,* Pink Floyd Drummer/pilot, Aerospace.
120) *Saul Hudson,* AKA *Slash*, Guitarist from Guns'n'Roses, Now with Velvet Revolver, Chronomat + UTC.
121) *Chris Tucker*, Actor, Chronomat Evolution +UTC ( film "Rush Hour")
122) *Mike Gascoigne,* Grand Prix Driver (Force India), Bentley.
123) *Hector Echevarria*, Actor/MMA fighter, Bentley.
124) *Andrew Bynum,* LA Lakers, Super Avenger.
125) *Mark Beaumont*, Round the World cycling Record holder, Emergency.
126) *Billy Mays*, Actor, Navitimer.
127) *Nigel Lamb*, Red Bull air raceer, Navitimer.
128) *Ian Bleasdale*, UK actor (Casualty), Navitimer.
129) *Iwan Thomas*, former European & Commonwealth 400m record holder, Navitimer World.
130) *Jonny Lee Miller*, South pole racer "On Thin Ice", Emergency.
131) *Morgan Freeman*, Actor, Airwolf, (film "the Code")
132) *Antonio Banderas*, Actor ,Airwolf, (film "the Code")
133) *Dan Patrick,* Presenter Direct TV's 101, Navitimer
134) *Patrick Swayze *(RIP my friend), Actor, Navitimer Quartz (film "Point Break")
135) *Peter Hook,* Bas Guitarist from New Order and Joy Division, Navitimer
136) *Si King,* Hair Bikers Celeb Chef, Colt Quartz.
137) *Cindy McCain*, wife of Senator John McCain, Aerospace Avantage
138) *Fernando Torres*, Footballer, Super Avenger.
139) *Sir Ian McGeechan* Scottish Rugby Union legend, Navitimer.
140) *Reinout Oerlemans*, worldfamous director, media tycoon. Emergency.
141) *Paul Bonhomme,* Pilot Red Bull Racing, *Navitimer World*
142) *Hannes Arch* , Pilot- Red Bull Racing , Navitimer World.


----------



## DutchMartin

DutchMartin said:


> Any Dutchmen overhere?
> Want to ad Reinout Oerlemans, worldfamous director, media tycoon, former actor in the Netherlands
> Wearing an Orange (ofcuase!) Emergency.
> Saw a pic in Veronica magazine, will try to scan and post (if someone has a pic sooner, please post)
> 
> Martin :-!


Found a pic:










can you put him on the list now?! :-!

Martin


----------



## Brice

mister_mustard said:


> Sir Ian McGeechan (all-round Scottish rugby legend) wearing what looks a Navitimer in Sunday's Times.


Two others English rugby legends on that pic : 
Jason Robinson (centre)
Lawrence Dallaglio (far right)...
...and a good botttle of French wine !
:-!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## findo-400

Reinout Oerlemans now added. Thanks DutchMartin.


----------



## Brice

Gav,
Your last list lost Paul Bonhomme, and didn't mention Hannes Arch.
Do you consider Red Bull Air Race World Champions to be ignored ? ;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## findo-400

OK OK, so Nigel Lamb isn't good enough for you then. :-d

Updates done. Cheers Brice


Gav


----------



## findo-400

Just a quick post to say thanks to all who have contributed and shown an interest in the "Celebs" thread. I noticed tonight that we had hit over *quarter of a million *views.

When I started the thread way back before the crash of February 2006 I did not think it would be so popular.

Thanks again all.

Gav.


----------



## Brice

Congrats, Gav ! :-!
Let's go for half million now...

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Arthur H

One of the best and most interesting threads here

Congrats Buddy


----------



## oBMTo

Watching Curb Your Enthusiasm the other day and noticed that Jerry is still a Breitling fan:

















Appears to me Chronomatic 49 on Ocean Racer


----------



## RJRJRJ

oBMTo said:


> Watching Curb Your Enthusiasm the other day and noticed that Jerry is still a Breitling fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to me Chronomatic 49 on Ocean Racer


Yeah I saw that one too. Theres a nice shot of it when theyre sitting at the table in the studio going through a read-though.

It also appeared that he was wearing what looked like an Aerospace tonight on The Marriage Ref.


----------



## Don Indiano

Ooh, look what I just found... 
Richard Dean Anderson wearing a "Callisto Chrono" in a couple of MacGyver episodes!










Cheers,
Don


----------



## CUTiger

Now MacGuyver wearing a Breitling is the best pictures ever!


----------



## rik

I used to like MacGuyver cos he used a Swiss Army Knife. I could afford one of those back then but not a Breitling. Now I find out he wore a B too?! Brilliant.

NEW CELEB (sand pic at the mo) - MARK BEAUMONT - Endurance Cyclist ('Man who cycled the world' and 'Man who cycled the Americas') - Black faced E.

And he's one of those weird scottish types Gav!! ;-)


----------



## rik

pic for Mark Beaumont (taken off tv with iphone!)


----------



## TRW Motorsport

I am not sure about "celebrity" with this one but, Mike Gascoyne, Formula One Engineer and Manager for a few teams in the past. Jordan, Toyota, and now Lotus.

Heritage Chrono


----------



## Greaves

TRW Motorsport said:


> I am not sure about "celebrity" with this one but, Mike Gascoyne, Formula One Engineer and Manager for a few teams in the past. Jordan, Toyota, and now Lotus.
> 
> Heritage Chrono


He's been mentioned in here before.

When I saw him in Abu Dhabi, my eyes shot straight to his wrist. ;-)


----------



## LouisVuitton

My first post in this forum goes with adding another celebrity in the list. Looks like Lloyd Banks wears Breitling for Bentley Motors, or maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## prsist

Jerry Seinfeld wore a Breitling Aerospace (White dial) on his latest TV show, The Marriage Ref. He has good taste as it's the same watch I own.


----------



## bmwpower

Not sure if he qualifies as celeb but everyone gets their 15 seconds of fame right?

Pauly D from the MTV show Jeresy Shore, which is a teen hit as far as shows go.


----------



## pollofrito21

bmwpower said:


> Not sure if he qualifies as celeb but everyone gets their 15 seconds of fame right?
> 
> Pauly D from the MTV show Jeresy Shore, which is a teen hit as far as shows go.


Looks like an Iced out 2010 Avenger with sticks.


----------



## Hestersueterhune

Wilmer Valderrama was on the best of Howard Stern today on Sirius Satellite radio. Howard Stern mentioned his watch and he said it was a Breitling Bentley watch he had just bought. They said they loved the watch.........Wilmer started on the 70's show back in the day.


----------



## lefrancais

Andy Schleck Cyclist from Luxembourg..came 2nd this year at the tour de France.
Well known is Europe if you ask.
I see he wears a B1


----------



## Don Indiano

lefrancais said:


> I see he wears a B1


Nice! From the picture I'd say this is an Aerospace Avantage (it has no chronograph pushers). Cheers, Don


----------



## Noven

Just watched my Oklahoma State Cowboys clobber Arizona in the Alamo Bowl and noticed Arizona's coach was wearing a black Navi World with bracelet. Same one I have on right now!


----------



## WatchRhino

Deleted


----------



## tompw

Not sure if this has been covered but... Morgan Freeman wearing one here in the movie 'Thick as Thieves':

http://www.interwatches.com/blog/2009/12/11/Morgan-Freeman-and-Breitling-Thick-as-Thieves-2009

...and lets not forget John Travolta wearing two Breitlings in the movie, 'The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3':

http://www.interwatches.com/blog/2010/03/23/Watches-in-Movies-The-Taking-of-Pelham-1-2-3-2009


----------



## MuRph77

Matthew Pritchard :-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sean Foley, Tiger Wood's coach. Late Chronomat, either Evolution or Blackbird.


----------



## JPS3

Noven said:


> Just watched my Oklahoma State Cowboys clobber Arizona in the Alamo Bowl and noticed Arizona's coach was wearing a black Navi World with bracelet. Same one I have on right now!


Go Cowboys! Currently studying premed biology at OSU


----------



## JPS3

Excellent and very interesting thread


----------



## Boxer

DJ Dutch Master wearing what looks like a Breitling chrono.


----------



## Spit161

Richard Hammond - Super Avenger on Pro II..

cheers.


----------



## WatchRhino

Deleted


----------



## DellDeaton

*Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*

In conjunction with his last _Carte Blanche_ book tour promotional stop in North Carolina on June 29, 2011, author Jeffery Deaver wore a Breitling for Bentley.

​
This was a Breitling for Bentley Motors T Speed A2536513 / C781 ("Neptune Blue" dial) on 991A Speed bracelet, identical to the watch he specifies for James Bond to wear under cover in Africa (latter part, through end of _Carte Blanche_).


----------



## sneakertinker

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*

Superman...err...At least the latest Superman, Henry Cavill...Wears Breitling...


----------



## grabens

I thought I remember a new article referring to the Breitling emergency he was believed to be wearing. Did they end up determining he did not have the watch with him?


T Bone said:


> For it to work, first you need to take it with you (he didn't). Next, you need to survive the crash in order to activate it (we may never know....).
> 
> Again, R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## 6grand

In the Top Gear episode of UK versus Australia, Richard Hammond (previously seen sporting a Chronomat) wore what appears to be a Super Avenger.


----------



## xoslic

Slash and his Big B Chronomat on SS bracelet with UTC module, photo is pretty recent one.


----------



## ffeelliixx

David Gregory on Meet the Press this morning. Looks like an Avenger or Super Avenger.


----------



## DiveWatch87

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sean Foley, Tiger Wood's coach. Late Chronomat, either Evolution or Blackbird.


Sean is always looking sharp and wearing a nice watch. I believe I have seen other brands on him as well, but I know I have seen several Breitlings on his wrist. We should see even more of him and his watches as Tiger starts to climb back into the fold. Tiger may have thrown him a Rolex or two after his new deal, but I have seen Sean recently and he seems to be sticking mostly to his Breitlings.


----------



## Spit161

6grand said:


> In the Top Gear episode of UK versus Australia, Richard Hammond (previously seen sporting a Chronomat) wore what appears to be a *Super Avenger.*


I made this mistake when I first saw the watch. It is actually a Chrono Avenger.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## JoeyS

Avery Johnson, coach of The New Jersey Nets. Datora?


----------



## sneakertinker

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*



sneakertinker said:


> Superman...err...At least the latest Superman, Henry Cavill...Wears Breitling...


Is that a Super Avenger?...Guy must have like 9 inch wrist's...Really bulked up for the role I guess...


----------



## JFingers

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*

I've noticed that Richard Hammond has been wearing a sweet Navitimer on the latest season (18, I think) of Top Gear. I'll see if I can figure out how to take a screen shot on my comp and I'll upload it...


----------



## JFingers

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*

I figured it out...









Also, in the final episode of season 18, Slash makes an appearance...









He's not really picking his nose.


----------



## sneakertinker

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*


----------



## sneakertinker

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*


----------



## Ryan_Mc

Jonmurgie said:


> It's certainly an usual model:


It's a Breitling Cockpit Chronograph. I've uploaded the picture, but he must have changed the strap because on this picture it's yellow.


----------



## Capt Spaulding

Interesting, that there are no hands on those 3 dials at 3, 6 and 9 ... and that's the yellow dial model I saw in Dubai a few years ago. Anyone know if they're still around? Thx. 

Cheers Spaulding.


----------



## Ryan_Mc

Capt Spaulding said:


> Interesting, that there are no hands on those 3 dials at 3, 6 and 9 ... and that's the yellow dial model I saw in Dubai a few years ago. Anyone know if they're still around? Thx.
> 
> Cheers Spaulding.


That is interesting because it looks like the hands on the subdials of the watch on the photo from Jonmurgie are silver. But they are black on this photo, which is the actual watch he wears:









Weird!

Also I got that photo from a website where they are selling it:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BREITLING...istwatches&hash=item2eb846f863#ht_2876wt_1396


----------



## ffeelliixx

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*



sneakertinker said:


> Is that a Super Avenger?...Guy must have like 9 inch wrist's...Really bulked up for the role I guess...


No, I believe its a Chronomat Evolution or Chrono Superocean.


----------



## priest

*Re: Jeffery Deaver, author of James Bond novel "Carte Blanche"*

A Callisto Chrono is worn by actor Richard Dean Anderson (among other watches) in television series MacGyver


----------



## O2AFAC67

David Beckham... Transocean Chronograph Unitime worldtimer

Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime


----------



## icqcq

NYTimes just ran an interview with Jerry Seinfeld, and something looks very familiar....

What's the Deal with Pop Tarts? Jerry Seinfeld Explains How to Write a Joke | Open Culture


----------



## O2AFAC67

Patrik Antonius. Professional poker player from Finland. Super Avenger on Pro II bracelet. Black dial, silver subdials, plate arabics, small "wings" logo, factory double row diamond bezel.


----------



## gtopaul

Brett Favre & family.


----------



## Toothbras

gtopaul said:


> Brett Favre & family.


Holy crap, how old is that ad? As a hardcore Packer fan, almost makes me want to sell my SuperOcean!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ernie Els, professional golfer. Sponsored by Breitling in 2013 and a special edition Chronomat 44 being introduced in April to benefit the Els for Autism foundation in Ernie's honor. Other PGA tour golfers to sport the Breitling logo are Ricky Barnes and Chris Stroud.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Non-breaking NFL news... During the Super Bowl telecast yesterday, Boomer Esiason was wearing a rose gold Transocean on black croco and the owner of the Ravens (Steve Bisciotti?) was wearing a Bentley on Speed bracelet. Of course Troy Aikman (ex-Cowboys QB and now an announcer) is almost always wearing a Chronomat B01 on Pilot or croco. Another ex-Dallas Cowboy, Emmit Smith, wears his Chronomat B01 on strap most of the time.


----------



## Lemper

Great pics guys. I see celebs appreciate breitlings.


----------



## LR09WA

This would be most suited to him if it was a fake !!


bmwpower said:


> Not sure if he qualifies as celeb but everyone gets their 15 seconds of fame right?
> 
> Pauly D from the MTV show Jeresy Shore, which is a teen hit as far as shows go.


----------



## Matt C

I know Rick Harrison was already mentioned, but the new season of Pawn Stars he's been wearing a Montbrillant Olympus and a Chronomat 44. Plus the old man wears a gold Chronomat 44.


----------



## findo-400

Just a quick word of thanks to WUS and all the members who have contributed to this thread. Now over half a million views and 368 posts I never realised that the post on the 9th June 2007 would have been embraced so much.

Again thanks to WUS for making it a "sticky" and all the contributors.

Belated best wishes to all for 2014.


----------



## O2AFAC67

findo-400 said:


> Just a quick word of thanks to WUS and all the members who have contributed to this thread. Now over half a million views and 368 posts I never realised that the post on the 9th June 2007 would have been embraced so much.
> 
> Again thanks to WUS for making it a "sticky" and all the contributors.
> 
> Belated best wishes to all for 2014.


Hi, Gav. Best wishes also to you and yours for a happy and prosperous New Year. 

I don't know if you have access to the "Discovery Channel" in Scotland but if so, there is a series on the channel called "Dangerous Flights". So far, I've noticed that at least five of the six or seven pilots I've watched so far in the series wear Breitlings including the owner of CB aviation, Corey Bentsgen (Bentley). One of the pilots, Pete Zaccagnino, wears a Reno Air Races special edition Airwolf. Makes sense as he pilots an L-39 Albatross in those races in September. Chronomats and Navitimers on some of the others. Here's a bio of the show's pilots.. Dangerous Flights I suppose some may not consider these folks to be "celebrities" but being featured on a television series qualifies them IMO. ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## findo-400

Hi Ron.

Good to hear from you and I hope this year brings you a little *good* fortune.

Yes, Dangerous Flights. Don't know if the flights are inherently dangerous or that the decisions taken by the owner/pilots create some of the danger but, it's interesting to see how they get out of the situations. (Slightly sensationalist "fuel critical" moments but hey........... it's entertainment!!! ;-)) Have watched a few episodes particularly the one when they landed in Scotland (RW31 at Wick) when they took a Cessna Stationair 6 to Poland. Definitely a few Breitlings spotted and yes, Cory's Bentley certainly gets good airtime, "on air" time, as well as wrist time.:-d

I would go along with them being celebrities so are worthy of a mention.

Best regards
Gav


----------



## Matt C

I saw Dan Marino wearing a rose gold Unitime today during the AFC champion game, but I don't have a picture.


----------



## rics21

Cung Le with the soh.
A mma fighter with Mike. 








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Indiano

Ed Bradley wore an Aerospace.


----------



## Timestop74

Jerry Seinfeld wearing a white aerospace advantage on the first episode of the Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon after taking over for Leno.


----------



## fjcamry

District attorney on Law on Order : Criminal Intent wears a B- Aerospace on Pro 1 bracelet. It's titanium and an analog-digital dial. Look for it when he wears a suit and talks with the 2 detectives on major case.


----------



## nick

Love seeing threads like this.


----------



## JUVENTINO619

Was watching bar rescue the other night and noticed Jon Taffer sporting a Navitimer as he was screaming at someone.. ahah


----------



## fjcamry

If you tune into cooking show simply Ming now, he's wearing a breitling super avenger militaire.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

With thanks to our friend Andy (CaptRimmer). Prince Harry and his Aerospace...


----------



## nordland_nl

Six-Time Mr. Olympia Winner, Dorian Yates. I believe its a Chronomat 44 ...:think:


----------



## WeWannaLing

nordland_nl said:


> Six-Time Mr. Olympia Winner, Dorian Yates. I believe its a Chronomat 44 ...:think:
> 
> View attachment 1606886


Actually, it looks like a gold crosswind special.


----------



## nordland_nl

WeWannaLing said:


> Actually, it looks like a gold crosswind special.


I believe you are right sir. |> Thank you!


----------



## Pontoon78

I follow Dorian Yates on Instagram. That's one heck of a wrist for a Breitling to be on. Superb.


----------



## nordland_nl

Dorian is a true gentleman, and yes, this is his trademark watch so to speak, he has it for more than 10 years, maybe 15, there are a lot of photos of him wearing it. ;-)


----------



## Pete26

Sir Cliff Richard wearing a navitimer?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Martin Jacobson, winner of the 2014 World Series of Poker "Main Event" and the ten million $USD first place prize money. Slate dial, black subdial Chronomat Evolution on 357A Pilot bracelet.


----------



## B17

I believe I just caught a quick glimpse of Harry Connick, Jr. wearing a Navitimer while playing the piano with one of the contestants on American Idol tonight.


----------



## Don Indiano

David Prowse wears a Breitling Chronomat. The Force is with him!


----------



## masterdelgado

Aitor Karanka ex-football player of Athletic Bilbao and Real Madrid and now trainer.



















Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Breitling and the Spanish monarchy



























































































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

kelsey Grammer










Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Liam Hemsworth



















Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado

Antoine Fuqua (Training Day director)


----------



## innateking

This is pretty awesome list


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

This genius wears a navitimer



















Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Heljestrand

Guy Kawasaki former APPLE executive ...gave his 13 yr old his Apple watch and he wears various Breitling. Here he has the Breitling Emergency on wrist. He was on CNBC last week and was asked about the Apple watch, he says..."I wear Breitling"


----------



## nordland_nl

Dorian Yates - Breitling Colt Chronograph Automatic


----------



## O2AFAC67

nordland_nl said:


> Dorian Yates...


Who probably should be wearing a Navitimer "Olympus"... Hahahahaha!! :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Burgs

Harrison Ford used to wear the original Breitling Emergency.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Burgs said:


> Harrison Ford used to wear the original Breitling Emergency.


He needed it... 'ol Crash Ford...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Happened to be watching re-runs of the old "Seinfeld" series the other night and noticed a non-Breitling on Jerry's wrist. A little bit of binge watching corroborated my suspicion. Jerry first wears a Breitling during the first episode of the second year of the series, January 23, 1991. It is a black dial, white subdials Chronomat on rouleaux bracelet. He only wears a non-descript small square face watch during the first season which consisted of a mere five episodes. Just a little trivia to update the thread... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## BurtReynolds

Was watching the UFC 197 post fight press conference and noticed that Demetrius Johnson and Sergio Pettis were both wearing Navitimers. Johnson wore a silver dial and pettis the black with white subdials. Not sure the particular navi model


----------



## Matt C

O2AFAC67 said:


> Happened to be watching re-runs of the old "Seinfeld" series the other night and noticed a non-Breitling on Jerry's wrist. A little bit of binge watching corroborated my suspicion. Jerry first wears a Breitling during the first episode of the second year of the series, January 23, 1991. It is a black dial, white subdials Chronomat on rouleaux bracelet. He only wears a non-descript small square face watch during the first season which consisted of a mere five episodes. Just a little trivia to update the thread...
> Best,
> Ron


Good eye Ron, I believe he wore a Cartier before the Breitlings, but not 100%. Never get tired of Seinfeld, one of the best shows ever!


----------



## Don Indiano

French famous singers Eddy Mitchell








and Jacques Dutronc








also wear Breitling (Chronomat and Navitimer, resp.)


----------



## CaptRimmer

Any Liverpool supporters?
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## yourturn.id

masterdelgado said:


> Breitling and the Spanish monarchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Great observation Gustavo...


----------



## WeWannaLing

My watch, but iced out...


----------



## Donsaimon

Frecce Tricolori (italian aerobatic team) pilots wear Emergency with Frecce Tricolori logo








Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tbizzle

BurtReynolds said:


> Was watching the UFC 197 post fight press conference and noticed that Demetrius Johnson and Sergio Pettis were both wearing Navitimers. Johnson wore a silver dial and pettis the black with white subdials. Not sure the particular navi model


I noticed on Saturday's UFC 217 that Daniel Cormier wears a Navitimer or at least it appeared to be one. I found a NY Times article that corroborated my suspicion.


----------



## mitar98

Was watching iron chef and saw chef Jose Garces was wearing a blue breitling colt. Apparently, watches are a big thing among chefs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtReynolds

Aaron carter rocks a breitling.


----------



## RobMc

NY Yankee manager, Aaron Boone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

RobMc said:


> NY Yankee manager, Aaron Boone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really had to dig deep for this thread!

The Boone family legacy... Wow, what a run. Let's hope it continues. Thanx for posting!


----------



## Hunterfate

New Breitling ambassador in Russia - Svetlana Kapanina |> <3









I can watch this all day


----------



## Burgs




----------



## Hardaway

Here here. Is he an ambassador or just a fan?


----------



## Nicocamp353

Adam driver from Star wars is an advocate

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

Lord Alan Sugar has worn a Navitimer and a Montbrillant at least once each in this series of the UK Apprentice 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## HankLloydRight

I would swear that I saw a gold Aerospace on Daymond John’s right wrist on this weeks Shark Tank best of show.


----------



## masterdelgado

King of Spain, Felipe the 6th, with Aerospace night misión:









Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Burgs

If he started a "squad" I could get behind that one.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## ronsetoe

wasting my early morning time watching Bar rescue and John Taffer is sporting a 46 Navitimer chronograph. I have no idea how to post a picture from my TV??


----------



## GreatScott

ronsetoe said:


> wasting my early morning time watching Bar rescue and John Taffer is sporting a 46 Navitimer chronograph. I have no idea how to post a picture from my TV??


Take your phone, take a picture, and post

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

I don't have a DVR and for the split second that I saw it that is not possible. I did find this.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BAQTuwzwVvt/
good luck


----------



## zeit_time

I've seen a few Hurricanes on Vincenzo Nibali's wrist. Figures a cyclist, winner of all three grand tours, would wear the lightest sporty automatic watch out there.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Saw a couple ads this week with a bunch of kids (mostly surfers and snowboarders) promoting Breitling.

Not sure I like the direction the company is taking.

Ever since it got acquired a few years ago, its been heading towards disaster.


----------



## Burgs

I just saw something about this same thing on the interwebs. One of the Breitling surfers fell off his board and just disappeared. At first they thought it maybe was sharks or something, but they found him hours later at low tide. His feet were sticking vertically out of the water, but his Breitling had pinned him to the ocean floor.
Now, before any of you guys get all excited, take a deep breath. The watch was OK. Not a scratch on it.


----------



## rsittner

Burgs said:


> I just saw something about this same thing on the interwebs. One of the Breitling surfers fell off his board and just disappeared. At first they thought it maybe was sharks or something, but they found him hours later at low tide. His feet were sticking vertically out of the water, but his Breitling had pinned him to the ocean floor.
> Now, before any of you guys get all excited, take a deep breath. The watch was OK. Not a scratch on it.


Can't find the "Love" button. Had to choose "Like" instead. Glad to hear the Breitling was OK


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Burgs said:


> I just saw something about this same thing on the interwebs. One of the Breitling surfers fell off his board and just disappeared. At first they thought it maybe was sharks or something, but they found him hours later at low tide. His feet were sticking vertically out of the water, but his Breitling had pinned him to the ocean floor.
> Now, before any of you guys get all excited, take a deep breath. The watch was OK. Not a scratch on it.


   You mad man! That made me laugh!

Cheers mate


----------



## SayNo2Babies

I couldn't get a good look but from the bracelet I thought Seinfeld might be wearing one of his Breitlings on his recent Letterman interview


----------



## elchuckee77

Cal Ripken is a legend of Baseball.


----------



## Sub4

James Brown, sports news anchor for CBS, wears a black dial with white subdials Navitimer.

Regards
Louis


----------



## Sub4

Josh, from Discovery Channel's "Expedition Unknown", wears an Emergency.

Louis


----------



## gk483

Me! A taxpaying citizen from the Midwest US, wears a Breitling - But ya'll don't care. Half the people on the list of 'celebs' were probably gifted a Breitling. Posers.


----------



## ronsetoe

Jon Tafferr had on a black Navitimer instead of his regular navy today, on a rerun


----------



## Burgs

Sub4,

Josh Gates from Expedition Unknown? I've seen his show a few times. He ventures all over the world looking for stuff but never finds anything. He's now into 9 seasons of not finding anything.

I quit watching the show after a few episodes. I'm better at not finding anything than he is, so I don't need to watch it on TV. He may yet need that Breitling Emergency to find a ride home someday. Unless he can't find where he put it.


----------



## tcray21

Cool list..Thanks


----------



## O2AFAC67

Tried to screensave but missed it. Guy Fieri on triple D wearing his coral dial on Pro II bracelet "E". Just like mine which is long gone now...


----------



## 72hotrod

Not news, but I haven't seen anyone mention Brad Garret's Chronomat.


----------



## ronsetoe

^^^ wearing mine today


----------



## 72hotrod

ronsetoe said:


> ^^^ wearing mine today


I don't have one, but it's my favorite yellow dial watch.


----------



## nick604604

Just spotted this one today, although maybe stretching the 'celeb' terminology. Sajid Javid - UK health secretary - appears to regularly wear an older Superocean/Colt


----------



## rsittner

Watched Guy's Grocery Games on the Food Network last night. Guy is fond of BIG watches and he sports the Emergency II with the Intrepid Orange Dial.









Chef Beau MacMillan was a judge on one episode and he was wearing what looks to be an Avenger.









Randy


----------



## Burgs

72hotrod said:


> Not news, but I haven't seen anyone mention Brad Garret's Chronomat.
> View attachment 15946320


I saw Brad Garret's stand up comedy show a few year back. I didn't know much about him - only that he had been in a few TV shows. During his act, people were literally falling out of their seats. Money well spent.

I couldn't tell what kind of watch he was wearing...


----------



## 72hotrod

Burgs said:


> I saw Brad Garret's stand up comedy show a few year back. I didn't know much about him - only that he had been in a few TV shows. During his act, people were literally falling out of their seats. Money well spent.
> 
> I couldn't tell what kind of watch he was wearing...


I'd like to see that! He's one of my favorites. Those Jimmy's John's commercials crack me up!


----------



## Burgs

72hotrod said:


> I'd like to see that! He's one of my favorites. Those Jimmy's John's commercials crack me up!


It was a memorable show, for sure. I never watched the sitcoms he was on. Just not my style of TV show. But I would gladly go out of my way to see him perform again. He's one of those rare performers who make you feel that his act is worth way more that what was paid for the tickets


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gary Woodland U.S. Open champion golfer and Navitimer O1 GMT 46...


----------



## f1tothe50

Anyone wearing the SOH, or is that piece just too lower class for these big shots haha


----------



## Brice

French actor Jean-Paul Belmondo has passed away today, at age of 88.
A cool rebel of the French cinema, he was a real great actor (commercial as more intellectual movies), famous for performing his own stunts.
And a Breitling fan&#8230;




























I can tell, every French people is mourning, today.
Rest In Peace.

Cheers,
Brice Bling


----------



## ETA2824-2

RIP, Bébel!
You were and will remain my favourite Actor forever!

Au revoir! 🧡


----------



## rsittner

Brad Pitt back with a new Breitling










Randy


----------



## ronsetoe

I don't have DVR but ex coach, now commentator, Bob Stoops is sporting a Navitimer on today's Nebraska Oklahoma game


----------



## zztopops

My favorite Breitling celeb. The one on the left...


----------



## SnapIT

She is not at all on my radar although tall and striking, who is she?


----------



## Brice

zztopops said:


> My favorite Breitling celeb. The one on the left...
> 
> View attachment 16129375


Who's he/she ?

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

I'm just thankful that the company has finally purged all the mysogynistic aviation related advertising from the past (shown below) and has provided us with non-offensive squad material to peruse...  




  








G7oDxno.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








qBaO06d.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








U3XCguS.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








Ubz2Ek2.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








YcJgszj.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








thJhe1D.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








Tz2xFZo.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








V835mLF.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








XfQKZ0f.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








DvvEXPx.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








h666OSI.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








i8NLy0j.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








TIOnnaj.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








tjxvBCC.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








zz2HjNt.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








zXkQ4jY.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








ZviyRNg.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








ZWKDws5.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








yu5M5TU.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








DOOBfAU.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








KpAQoGa.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








d6vGNH0.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








c0r1SJI.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








brSJpVB.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








aUUCMbX.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








AMvzPnr.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021












  








3mkvB5W.jpg




__
O2AFAC67


__
Sep 19, 2021


----------



## zztopops

Swiss model Ronja Furrer, a relatively recent addition to the roster of Breitling brand ambassadors






THE BREITLING BOUTIQUE'S SPECTACULAR LANDING IN ZURICH | News | Breitling


Keep up to date with all of Breitling's latest news on the official website. Find out more about THE BREITLING BOUTIQUE'S SPECTACULAR LANDING IN ZURICH online today.




www.breitling.com


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brice said:


> Who's he/she ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


She is Ronja Furrer, he is Georges Kern. 😐


----------



## rsittner

Certainly a celebrity in the Space/Aviation world - Paul Dye. He is sporting what looks to be a B-1.









Here is a link to the full video. Really cool little jet, the SubSonex!

Randy


----------



## tiki5698

Richard Madden at the Eternals premier wearing a Premier:


----------



## BartmanJax

We all know Jerry Seinfeld is a Breitling whore. I was watching an episode of "Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee" on Netflix this morning and in this episode, Jerry's rocking a B50 Night Mission. LOVE this watch. In the into, they actually do a great, brief closeup of the watch.


----------



## onecoolkat

Yes Jerry Seinfeld is a huge breitling lover and has a lot of cool vintage watches in his collection too.


----------



## SSingh1975

Not really a celeb but food show host Andrew Zimmern has spotted Breitling in the past. I've seen him wearing a superocean in one of the episodes as well.


----------



## Beardedmark84

Big surfing fan and Kelly Slater, Stephanie Gilmore and Sally Fitzgibbons are all sponsored by Breitling! 

Breitling Surfer Squad | #SQUADONAMISSION | Breitling US


----------



## Pete26

tiki5698 said:


> Richard Madden at the Eternals premier wearing a Premier:
> View attachment 16237204


I can see him playing James Bond if Bond even is a thing anymore.


----------



## Pete26

One of the Australian Squad surfer girls, not sure which one wore an aerospace in her event at Margaret River, one of the most notorious of surf beaches, so if you are wondering whether your Aerospace can handle these conditions, the proof is in the pudding.

Sally Fitzgibbons Wears Most Unlikely Watch Surfing Western Australia


----------



## rsittner

Giora "Hawkeye" Epstein of the Israeli Air Force. Credited with 17 kills - making him the Ace of Aces. Wearing a Navitimer Aerospace. 

















Randy


----------



## jingerman

rsittner said:


> Giora "Hawkeye" Epstein of the Israeli Air Force. Credited with 17 kills - making him the Ace of Aces. Wearing a Navitimer Aerospace.
> Randy


wow Breitling is just so versatile that there's a place for everyone


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GrouchoM

Jerry in a Chronomat 42









Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## die hard gopher

Deion Sanders wearing a Super Ocean Heritage Chrono white dial on black leather strap at 6:45 mark.


----------

